# Brewshare Night In Sydney & Melbourne



## oztapguy (22/10/09)

Thanks to the generous support of Grain & Grape in Melbourne and Dave's Home Brew in Sydney, we're launching a new free night for homebrewers.

To be held each quarter, Taphouse BrewShare is about homebrewers bringing their own home brew to barter and socialise with their peers. 

Even better news is that there is a $100 Grain & Grape/Dave's Home Brew voucher for People's Choice Beer!

The dates for the first events are on our blog @ www.thelocal.com.au. Home brewers can brew whatever they like for the first event. In future, however, we will have occasional style-specific nights.

As it's free, we need to know how many people are coming so you MUST book..


----------



## WarmBeer (22/10/09)

Sounds like a lot of fun.

Hope my liver has recovered enough from the Vic case swap to fully take advantage of it


----------



## lespaul (22/10/09)

Shattered, going to be in america...
Might head down to the pub to try out some of those beers tho


----------



## Fourstar (22/10/09)

The question is, how much can we bring and how do we keep it all cold?



WarmBeer said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun.
> Hope my liver has recovered enough from the Vic case swap to fully take advantage of it



We can always bring our liver dialysis machines with us! :lol:


----------



## Maple (22/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> We can always bring our liver dialysis machines with us! :lol:


We might need a bulk buy on those....

Sounds like a top idea...


----------



## captaincleanoff (22/10/09)

yeah more info on this would be good.. 

Would be awesome to bring along my 9L party keg esky


----------



## petesbrew (22/10/09)

Date please, for those of us with Work IT Nazi's.

Sounds beertastic!


----------



## Maple (22/10/09)

petesbrew said:


> Date please, for those of us with Work IT Nazi's.
> 
> Sounds beertastic!


Here you go pete:

ST KILDA: Tuesday Nov 24th from 7pm & free
DARLO: Thursday Nov 26th from 7pm & free

edit: you do need to book though, so have a look at the blog posted above when you can.


----------



## petesbrew (22/10/09)

Cheers Maple.

Written in calendar & will look/book tonight.


----------



## oztapguy (22/10/09)

Both bottles and kegs are welcome. If it's bottles, it's easier if the brewer brings them in an esky to keep cold. Likewise for kegs although kegs could be dropped off earlier in the day for cold storage in our kegroom. 

Bring along as much as you want to share and barter with!


----------



## oztapguy (13/11/09)

The first BrewShare in Darlo is already booked out which is an encouraging sign for the future.. A few more slots left in St Kilda though..

Now we need to finalise a rough format for the night! I will prob intro the night but after that it will need some structure. Suggestions? Do we focus on one beer at a time and give the HB a chance to talk about it for a few mins or something more informal? 

Also, how much beer in total per person should be planned for as we can then let homebrewers know how much they might bring (with always some up your sleeve!)? For instance, is 3 pints a good guide (obviously some will have less)? That would equate to about 100ml tasters of each beer.

Love to hear all your thoughts..


----------



## O'Henry (13/11/09)

How many people will be at Darlo? Might help to know for suggestions of things to do...


----------



## oztapguy (13/11/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='552597' date='Nov 13 2009, 12:05 PM']How many people will be at Darlo? Might help to know for suggestions of things to do...[/quote]

We've capped the first BrewShare at approx 22-25 people.. In future, we would like it to grow up to about 40-50..


----------



## Doc (13/11/09)

I've RSVP'd for the Darlo session and will be there. I have an idea what beers I'll be bringing along.
Didn't get a response to the RSVP though, so I hope I'm locked in.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jackmc (13/11/09)

Glad there was such a good response - Dad and I are booked in for Darlo as well. Looking forward to it.

I'm planning to bring 2 longnecks of IPA, 2 of ESB, and 2 of a young APA if it is ready.


----------



## mikem108 (13/11/09)

Same here Doc, no confirmation


----------



## oztapguy (13/11/09)

Doc said:


> I've RSVP'd for the Darlo session and will be there. I have an idea what beers I'll be bringing along.
> Didn't get a response to the RSVP though, so I hope I'm locked in.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



We are sending out RSVPs once we finalise a format but you are on the list..


----------



## oztapguy (17/11/09)

Well Sydney is booked out already but there are spots left for the St Kilda BrewShare next Tuesday.

For those who are attending, here's the format for the night.

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2009/...mation-for.html


----------



## Doc (17/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> For those who are attending, here's the format for the night.
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2009/...mation-for.html



Fantastic.
Reading between the lines, is the assumption 1 beer per homebrewer ?
I was planning on bring three different beers, but can easily narrow it back down to 2 and maybe 1 

Doc


----------



## O'Henry (18/11/09)

I think I will only manage one, but will have one on the side for you doc (for your help with the recipe)...


----------



## oztapguy (18/11/09)

Doc said:


> Fantastic.
> Reading between the lines, is the assumption 1 beer per homebrewer ?
> I was planning on bring three different beers, but can easily narrow it back down to 2 and maybe 1
> 
> Doc



Hey Doc, we will limit the first BrewShare to one beer per home brewer as see how we go. By all means bring more than one but only one can be put forward for the official tasting. 

Have you filled in the online form yet?


----------



## jackmc (18/11/09)

Filled in the form last night, bringing along an IPA 

Would be good to bring more that 1, but 'tasting' 25 different brews (assuming everyone brings something) will likely be enough of a challenge


----------



## Doc (20/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> Hey Doc, we will limit the first BrewShare to one beer per home brewer as see how we go. By all means bring more than one but only one can be put forward for the official tasting.
> 
> Have you filled in the online form yet?



No probs. Form filled out.
I'm bringing Doc's Rhubarb Breakfast Ale. It was a coin flip between that or my American Black Ale (basically a Black APA).
See you Thursday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (20/11/09)

Yeah, bummer!


----------



## oztapguy (22/11/09)

Melbourne's got some spots left but you'd have to be quick (and have some brew ready-to-go) as it's on this coming Thu..

We'll learn a lot from this week's first BrewShare sessions and hopefully you can get in to the next one!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (22/11/09)

I've had this locked in the calander for some time, and didn't realise I had to book untill Doc told me today. Any chance for a reserve list if anyone pulls out? No chance of allocating any extra space? 

I'm very glad there has been such an excellent turnout for this, but at the same time so frikking disappointed!


----------



## oztapguy (22/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> Melbourne's got some spots left but you'd have to be quick (and have some brew ready-to-go) as it's on this coming Thu..
> 
> We'll learn a lot from this week's first BrewShare sessions and hopefully you can get in to the next one!




Sorry, Melbourne is TUESDAY.. Darlo is Thursday..


----------



## oztapguy (22/11/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I've had this locked in the calander for some time, and didn't realise I had to book untill Doc told me today. Any chance for a reserve list if anyone pulls out? No chance of allocating any extra space?
> 
> I'm very glad there has been such an excellent turnout for this, but at the same time so frikking disappointed!



Sorry bout missing out (the booking info was on all promo stuff I think) but email [email protected] and Paul can put you down for a fill in if anyone pulls out. We hope each BrewShare gets more popular and will work out some way to cater for more..


----------



## Doc (24/11/09)

I've heard rumours a couple of guys may not be able to make it.
Maybe if there is a waiting list and those that can't make it let Paul know, the event can still be fully subscribed.

Doc


----------



## O'Henry (24/11/09)

Just checking that if the measures are 90-100ml and we only bring 1.5 to 2 litres and 24 people are there, won't we be short? Or is the glass 100ml with a half serve?


----------



## oztapguy (24/11/09)

O said:


> We expect the measures to be 90ml but they will vary if need be.
> 
> The first BrewShare is limited to about 18 or so people due to space. If it's the success we hope it will be, we will move it downstairs when our roof terrace opens (hopefully before the next BrewShare in Feb)..
> 
> ...


----------



## oztapguy (24/11/09)

Doc said:


> I've heard rumours a couple of guys may not be able to make it.
> Maybe if there is a waiting list and those that can't make it let Paul know, the event can still be fully subscribed.
> 
> Doc




Hey Doc, we have had a couple of withdrawals but we're kinda cool with that as it could've been to squeezy!

As per my earlier post today, if BrewShare proves a winner, we'll prob move it downstairs for the next one (if the roof terrace is open). We could have 100 or so home brewers then!


----------



## Doc (24/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> Hey Doc, we have had a couple of withdrawals but we're kinda cool with that as it could've been to squeezy!
> 
> As per my earlier post today, if BrewShare proves a winner, we'll prob move it downstairs for the next one (if the roof terrace is open). We could have 100 or so home brewers then!




Cool. No Probs.

Looks like a good hitout first up too

Doc


----------



## O'Henry (25/11/09)

I feel ashamed after seeing pics from the St Kilda night. Those bottles looked great. Mine is a 2 litre PET with the lemonade label still on it...


----------



## oztapguy (25/11/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='558887' date='Nov 25 2009, 06:04 PM']I feel ashamed after seeing pics from the St Kilda night. Those bottles looked great. Mine is a 2 litre PET with the lemonade label still on it...[/quote]

Ha! Don't worry, he had a designer friend. We can't all have one of those!!


----------



## Doc (25/11/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='558887' date='Nov 25 2009, 06:04 PM']I feel ashamed after seeing pics from the St Kilda night. Those bottles looked great. Mine is a 2 litre PET with the lemonade label still on it...[/quote]

About to leave work to go home and fill my Stone Brewing Growler with my share beer for tomorrow night.
Been a loooong week, so I'm really looking forward to tomorrow night.

Doc


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/11/09)

Anyone else taking a Keg? I'm transferring to a 9L party keg tonight.


----------



## Doc (25/11/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Anyone else taking a Keg? I'm transferring to a 9L party keg tonight.



Would love to, but I don't think I'd get it on the bus without a few "Please Explains".
And I don't want to drive.

Doc


----------



## Spartan 117 (25/11/09)

anyone have any ideas when the next one for Melbourne will be on ?

Aaron


----------



## Doc (25/11/09)

Spartan 117 said:


> anyone have any ideas when the next one for Melbourne will be on ?
> 
> Aaron



I think the premise is quarterly.

Doc


----------



## Spartan 117 (25/11/09)

Doc said:


> I think the premise is quarterly.
> 
> Doc



Cool, any idea what the style is going to be ? Would love the chance for people to tell me how bad my beer is  . 

Aaron


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/11/09)

I'm planning on bringing a 9l keg, will call tomorrow to see what the serving setup they have is, but just in case is there anyone who could bring along a co2 charger? Will reimburse for the cartrage, of course. Also, I'm driving so will only be able to literally taste, as opposed to drink. Can offer a lift to anyone heading back anywhere between the bridge and pennant hills, i.e. North Sydney, lane cove, north ryde, epping.


----------



## Doc (25/11/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I'm planning on bringing a 9l keg, will call tomorrow to see what the serving setup they have is, but just in case is there anyone who could bring along a co2 charger? Will reimburse for the cartrage, of course. Also, I'm driving so will only be able to literally taste, as opposed to drink. Can offer a lift to anyone heading back anywhere between the bridge and pennant hills, i.e. North Sydney, lane cove, north ryde, epping.



No probs.
Can throw in a soda cylinder, reg and tap.
In return a drop off at West Pennant Hills/Cherrybrook 

Doc


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/11/09)

Doc said:


> No probs.
> Can throw in a soda cylinder, reg and tap.
> In return a drop off at West Pennant Hills/Cherrybrook
> 
> Doc


Done.


----------



## O'Henry (26/11/09)

I'm for willoughby. Not exactly on the way but worth a shot. Will shout you next time we are at the taphouse together... And also, you got to work out a better way of getting to and from the taphouse. You drove last time!


----------



## oztapguy (26/11/09)

Spartan 117 said:


> anyone have any ideas when the next one for Melbourne will be on ?
> 
> Aaron



hey Aaron, we will announce next BrewShare dates for both venues on our blog soon.

St Kilda's BrewShare was great fun and we got such positive and constructive eedback from the enthusiastic first timers.. Tonight's BrewShare in Darlo has a much bigger crowd anticipated (booked out a week ago) so we expect to get a feel of what works and what doesn't! Either way, we are hopeful it will become a popular fixture on the Melbourne and Sydney homebrew calendar. 

We launched it as a quarterly idea but if interest is high and punters want it more often, then we'll do it more often!

Steve


----------



## oztapguy (27/11/09)

What an awesome night last night!!

I've posted all the photos here.. http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## OzBeer_MD (27/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> What an awesome night last night!!
> 
> I've posted all the photos here.. http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/



Looks like a good time. Well done. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Doc (27/11/09)

It was a top night. Thanks muchly Steve and the Local Taphouse.

Amazing time loss moment though. One minute it was 7pm, then before I knew it, it was 11pm.
Looking forward to the poll for the style for the next one.

Doc


----------



## mikem108 (27/11/09)

Thanks to everyone who enjoyed my beer and made it a winner, also bigups to Dave for the prize.

It was also a treat to try everyones beers


----------



## kabooby (27/11/09)

What was the beer Mike?

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (27/11/09)

Congrats, Mike. Wish I could have made it. Hopefully next time.


----------



## mikem108 (28/11/09)

kabooby said:


> What was the beer Mike?
> 
> Kabooby



Was a Belgian Blonde, started out life as a Tripel Karmelite clone but I made it a bit smaller for drikability, also ran out of corriander hence the small quantity, recipe below:


Mikes Belgian Speciality Ale
16-E Belgian Specialty Ale
Author: MM
Date: 6/5/09

Size: 23.0 L
Efficiency: 75.0%
Attenuation: 80.0%
Calories: 205.35 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.062 (1.026 - 1.120)
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 (0.995 - 1.035)
Color: 12.56 (1.0 - 50.0)
Alcohol: 6.52% (2.5% - 14.5%)
Bitterness: 26.2 (0.0 - 100.0)

Ingredients:
4.2 kg Pilsner Malt
0.9 kg Australian Wheat Malt
0.35 kg Carapils/Carafoam
0.2 kg Barley Flaked
0.2 kg German Vienna
0.12 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.12 kg Oat Malt
0.1 kg Oats Flaked
28.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
28.0 g Czech Saaz (3.0%) - added during boil, boiled 30.0 min
28.0 g Czech Saaz (3.0%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
1.0 ea WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity
0.3 kg White Table Sugar (Sucrose)
10.0 g Corriander seeds - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min

Schedule:
Ambient Air: 21.11 C
Source Water: 15.56 C



Notes
14l @73c if grain is 19.5c to hit 65c
Ended up with just over 20L
1.5 hr Mash
1.5 hr boil
Made 2l starter 2 days out


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (28/11/09)

W


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (28/11/09)

Well done Mike, and to the Taphouse for hosting and supporting this. I hope that an attractive blonde Californian, whom was into her craftbrews, turned up. I met her the previous evening at the Redoak and suggested that she visit (i.e. gatecrash) the event!


----------



## oztapguy (28/11/09)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Well done Mike, and to the Taphouse for hosting and supporting this. I hope that an attractive blonde Californian, whom was into her craftbrews, turned up. I met her the previous evening at the Redoak and suggested that she visit (i.e. gatecrash) the event!



Alas, she didn't! I wish she had as the more ladies that come to these things the better..


----------



## /// (28/11/09)

Good to see the assistant 5ibc brewer presented his beer well (go the PET Ben!). Looked like a lot of fun.

Scotty


----------



## oztapguy (7/12/09)

Your votes have been tallied and the beer style for the next BrewShare on Tuesday Feb 2nd (St Kilda) and Feb 9th (Darlo) is: 

*American Pale Ale *

As per our BrewShare *posts*, most people will probably brew an American Pale Ale but if you can't (or don't want to), there is an Open Class. There will be a points winner in both classes but there can only be one People's Choice best beer and this can come from either class. 

As per your feedback on our blog, the cost of the night will now be a meagre $10, all of which goes towards pizzas (to help soak all those beers!). We'll open a pre-bookings button closer to the date. 

Start brewing!


----------



## oztapguy (7/1/10)

Just a reminder that the next BrewShare is only a month to go.. Here's all the info here..

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2009/...-of-choice.html

We will have a payment link on the blog v soon..


----------



## BrenosBrews (7/1/10)

Damn, that came around fast!!! I have ZERO beer And nothing currently brewing either...APA in not even four weeks???


----------



## dataphage (8/1/10)

2 feb you say? Might have to get a pass off the Mrs...


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/1/10)

dataphage said:


> 2 feb you say? Might have to get a pass off the Mrs...



Unless you've moved to Melbourne the Sydney one is on the 9th. It'd help me A LOT if the dates were the other way around


----------



## jackmc (18/1/10)

Hey all, the paypal link is up for Darlo on the 9th of February. I didn't hear about it anywhere else, just checked today. Don't want any AHBers missing out 

Paypal link is in the sidebar - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## oztapguy (1/2/10)

Melbourne BrewShare has been cancelled today (for tomorrow) as we didn't get a single person booking. 

While there is a week to go, Darlo only has 5 people booked so far (we will review the numbers later this week to see whether to cancel that too). Last time in Darlo, we had a room full of 25 people eager to come again and dozens of people voting for APA to be the style for the next night.

Together with Grain & Grape and Dave's Home Brew, we're really keen to support homebrew crews in both cities but hardly anyone appears interested in this round of events and we announced the dates two months ago, have posted updates on these forums and on our blog!

Please post your feedback as to whether this night is worth supporting moving forward.

Cheers n Beers,

Steve


----------



## jackmc (1/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> Melbourne BrewShare has been cancelled today (for tomorrow) as we didn't get a single person booking.
> 
> While there is a week to go, Darlo only has 5 people booked so far (we will review the numbers later this week to see whether to cancel that too). Last time in Darlo, we had a room full of 25 people eager to come again and dozens of people voting for APA to be the style for the next night.
> 
> ...



Where is everyone? I'm in for Sydney..


----------



## mrs eyres (1/2/10)

Can't make it this time but would be keen for them to continue. Really enjoyed the first one in Sydney.


----------



## samhaldane (1/2/10)

I really like the sounds of this event, but I am really just starting out homebrewing and don't really have anything decent to take to an event like this. As I get a bit more experienced I would definitely be interested in attending one in Melbourne.

EDIT: sp


----------



## BrenosBrews (1/2/10)

As I told you the other night I missed the earlier date and have NO homebrew at all Very sad indeed.
If my APA was remotely ready I'd bring it along, but you can't rush a good thing.

I know it's minimal & it includes pizza but maybe the $10 your charging this time put people off? Maybe keep it free and let those who want to eat do so on their own accord?

Plenty of brews PLANNED just gotta get around to doing it. Should definately have something for the next one if it goes ahead.

Haldini, we all gotta start somewhere. All levels of brewers are welcome. Hopefully it happens again.


----------



## mikem108 (1/2/10)

I know it February and some of you are doing this "no booze in February" thing but to have only 5 people register is surprising considering the enthusiasm and turn out last time, come on folks dig deep and sign up. BTW you don't have to bring an APA as per the earlier post.



```
As per our BrewShare posts, most people will probably brew an American Pale Ale but if you can't (or don't want to), there is an Open Class. There will be a points winner in both classes but there can only be one People's Choice best beer and this can come from either class.
```


----------



## O'Henry (1/2/10)

I'd be there but am now in Perth. Will hassle my friends to go along. They should have something to share...

Edit: One of them is thinking of going along. I'm pretty sure he hasn't booked. And he will likely bring another brewer, so it's on the up.


----------



## oztapguy (1/2/10)

Bookings in Darlo are up to 9 now. We will limit it to 20 until the roof terrace opens so we still have space for 11 more! You can book in the left hand column of the blog..

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/ 

The next BrewShare will be in May and we are working on dates now.. It will be a Tues though.


----------



## petesbrew (1/2/10)

Shall check my stocks tonight, before applying for a leave pass.
The link is giving me hassles. 
Can someone post the lowdown here? Time, how many tallies to bring, etc?
I understand it's $10 each for pizzas.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/2/10)

Definitely want to attend, but just coming out of the Xmas season, it snuck up on me, and I don't have any IPA's ready to go.

I think the $10 for pizza is a good idea, especially for those of us who will be driving.

Give it another go in Melb before cancelling it for good, it's a great idea.


----------



## syd_03 (1/2/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Definitely want to attend, but just coming out of the Xmas season, it snuck up on me, and I don't have any IPA's ready to go.
> 
> I think the $10 for pizza is a good idea, especially for those of us who will be driving.
> 
> Give it another go in Melb before cancelling it for good, it's a great idea.


Good thing its APA's then 

Or maybe thats is just Darlo


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/10)

Got a 90% possibility here of attending. Will add my name soon.


----------



## Josh (2/2/10)

What do you take beers in?

If bottles, how many?


----------



## oztapguy (2/2/10)

Josh said:


> What do you take beers in?
> 
> If bottles, how many?





A number of newbies are asking about what's involved so I've just posted this comprehensive list.

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html

Please let me know if I've forgotten something or if something doesn't make sense!


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> A number of newbies are asking about what's involved so I've just posted this comprehensive list.
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html
> 
> Please let me know if I've forgotten something or if something doesn't make sense!


Just paid then.  
What time does it kick off?


----------



## Josh (2/2/10)

Alright, I'm in. Just paid up.

Will be bringing an APA.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (4/2/10)

Just paid. 

Going for the newbie back slap. I hope you guys arent too cruel. :unsure: 

Anyone driving?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (4/2/10)

Will be bringing along a very green IPA/APA hybrid. Will be kegged literally on the morning before the swap.


----------



## Phoney (4/2/10)

Damn! I would love to go, but unfortunately my stocks are all out 


Is ginger beer acceptable?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (4/2/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Damn! I would love to go, but unfortunately my stocks are all out
> 
> Is ginger beer acceptable?



I think 'QA' people are accepted, just gotta pay the entry fee.


----------



## oztapguy (4/2/10)

OzBeer_MD said:


> I think 'QA' people are accepted, just gotta pay the entry fee.



We have had only 8 people fill in the form about the beer details. The form must be filled in by booked homebrewers before the event for the beer to be served.

Here's the link
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JNF2SRT


----------



## Doc (7/2/10)

I've registered for the night.
Will fill out the beer details form as soon as I work out what I'm going to bring.
Should know after the QC session this arvo 

See you all on Tues.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sgc7of7 (7/2/10)

I'm coming along too. This will be my first time at any sort of home brew event, with my first crack at an all grain APA. Looking forward to it....

Stephen


----------



## eric8 (7/2/10)

sgc7of7 said:


> I'm coming along too. This will be my first time at any sort of home brew event, with my first crack at an all grain APA. Looking forward to it....
> 
> Stephen


Top work Stephen, looking forward to trying your first AG


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/2/10)

anyone have esky space for a 9L keg? I've only got one huge esky at the moment. I might just bring the keg along naked like I did last time if necessary.....


----------



## eric8 (8/2/10)

How many people are there going? I was going to bring a longneck and a swingtop, will that be enough for the amount of people going?


----------



## O'Henry (8/2/10)

Well the American guys brought a six pack of assorted stubbies, longnecks and 500ml last time and we drank all of them. I brought a 2 litre PET. I guess it all comes down to how much people like your beer. I say the more the merrier.


----------



## Doc (8/2/10)

Just transferred my offering.
Bringing about 2 litres (so the same as last time).
See you all tomorrow night.

Doc


----------



## silvana (8/2/10)

After meeting a few AHBers on Sat at the Taphouse Spectapular, Ive decided to come along to my first home brew event too. Will bring along an extract Columbus only hopped AIPA. Ive been out of the brewing game for 2 years and this is my second brew back. Looking forward to meeting you all and a good night of all things home brew.

Ben


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/2/10)

looking forward to getting my counterpressure filler - a keg (even a small 9l one) is a bit overkill. Upside is that this time the APA is a lot better than that sickly sweet underattenuated dunkel last time.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (8/2/10)

My first event of this type. I'll be taking a 19L corny. Has about 4 litres of Amarillo Ale left in it. Looking forward to meeting with you guys and tasting the creations!


----------



## Bizier (8/2/10)

I am bringing a few litres in a 9L corny of IIPA with some help from Vitalstatistix's C02 just now, I even considered serving you flat beer because I have not got a reg happening yet. Grr. This is the closest thing to APA that I have.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (8/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> We have had only 8 people fill in the form about the beer details. The form must be filled in by booked homebrewers before the event for the beer to be served.
> 
> Here's the link
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JNF2SRT


Can anyone tell me if there is a confirmation email sent? I amassuming that my submission went through, but cannot prove it.


----------



## Doc (9/2/10)

There are no confirmation emails.
See you in about 12 hours.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## syd_03 (9/2/10)

I'm not sure if I will make it or not.


Realised on Saturday after already signing up that it was my Nana's Funeral today.

My beers are in the care of Josh, hope you all enjoy if I don't get there after; and thanks again Josh.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## petesbrew (9/2/10)

My two tallies, a London Ale, are presently in the workfridge.
Looking forward to tonight for sure!


----------



## Josh (9/2/10)

Anyone know of a good parking spot? I think the street parking in the bus lane starts from 7pm and we're meant to be there before then.

Maybe the train is the better option?


----------



## mikem108 (9/2/10)

Josh, you can usually get a spot on South Dowling at that time but many are only one hour, otherwise in Surry Hills and walk up.

Don't know if I will make it in time, am still down the coast(was at the Wig and Pen last night,mmmmm) and haven't even bottled my beer yet, really bummed I screwed up my timing


----------



## OzBeer_MD (9/2/10)

Josh said:


> bus lane starts from 7pm and we're meant to be there before then.



I'll probably be late then. I thought it was 7.30


----------



## oztapguy (9/2/10)

Sorry I couldn't get up there tonight. Paul told me there was 31 peeps which is even more than last time and that having it downstairs was much better. There's plenty of room to grow in that space.

Congrats to John for winning the voucher!

I'd love to hear how you guys thought it went and any more feedback you may have.. I'd certainly love to wrap up formalities by 9.30pm at the latest in future so people can socialise before having to go home.

Steve


----------



## OzBeer_MD (10/2/10)

Well done Johnny Anchovy an awesome citra apa winner of both the apa style and peoples choice. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (10/2/10)

BIG thank-you to the taphouse and to Dave's Home brew for their continued support of this great event - the pizzas were great and the beers superb. Thanks also to everyone for the votes - very unexpected especially when I was up against such fantastic beers.

I'll be posting my recipe for anyone who is interested later in the week.

Looking forward to trying everyones stouts and porters in three months time!


Cheers,

Jonny.


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/10)

ow my head.
The 2 tasting paddles beforehand were very nice, but not a good move.
Great beers everyone, and congrats to John!


----------



## silvana (10/2/10)

It was a great night, Im very glad I made the effort to get out and finaly meet up with some fellow brewers. Already looking forward to the next one Quite a good choice for the next style too as I have an American Stout in the fermenter right now :icon_cheers: 
Thanks to everyone sharing their beers and well done John.

Ben


----------



## oztapguy (10/2/10)

Dave suggests that we have a couple of timers and run it more along the lines of speed dating! Divide 2 hours by the number of beers on each group and that will give them a set amount of time for each beer with the timer sounding at the end of each beer to hurry people up. This would have the main body of the tasting finished around 9pm leaving 30 minutes for the final swap and counting of votes. If all goes to plan we should be finished by 9.30 and we can let the public in. I love this idea. What d you think?


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (10/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> Dave suggests that we have a couple of timers and run it more along the lines of speed dating! Divide 2 hours by the number of beers on each group and that will give them a set amount of time for each beer with the timer sounding at the end of each beer to hurry people up. This would have the main body of the tasting finished around 9pm leaving 30 minutes for the final swap and counting of votes. If all goes to plan we should be finished by 9.30 and we can let the public in. I love this idea. What d you think?




I think this is a good idea - also leaves more time at the end for mingling and trying the beers from the other group.


----------



## syd_03 (10/2/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> BIG thank-you to the taphouse and to Dave's Home brew for their continued support of this great event - the pizzas were great and the beers superb. Thanks also to everyone for the votes - very unexpected especially when I was up against such fantastic beers.
> 
> I'll be posting my recipe for anyone who is interested later in the week.
> 
> ...



Must say very well done Jonny and thanks once again to Josh for transporting my beers.

Also well done on the 3 million point turn Jonny, cant work out how that car got into the spot so close behind you.

I am glad I caught you and managed to get a lift, discovered this morning I had left my wallet in the centre console of my car when I got dropped off. Would have been a long walk home from central.


----------



## Wardhog (11/2/10)

Trying to find out what the style for May 5 in St Kilda is, but can't seem to find out what it is. Is this still going ahead?


----------



## oztapguy (11/2/10)

Wardhog said:


> Trying to find out what the style for May 5 in St Kilda is, but can't seem to find out what it is. Is this still going ahead?



We will do the same style as Darlo so it will be Stouts/Porters. A few Open Class beers (judged separately) will also be accepted so get these applications in early.

Where did you get May 5 from? Was it me?!


----------



## Wardhog (11/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> Where did you get May 5 from? Was it me?!



http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html

There's a link nearly halfway down on the left hand side to book for St Kilda Brewshare May 5th. 

It so happens I have a cube of stout waiting to be fermented, so I think I'll be along.


----------



## Bizier (12/2/10)

Hey all, good show on Tues in Darlo, and some great beers. Did anyone happen to notice a hand-held Genuine Innovation gas dispenser (soda bulb thing) connected to a grey gas ball lock disconnect somewhere on the night? I came home and noticed that I had left this behind.


----------



## oztapguy (13/2/10)

The date set for our next Brewshare in St Kilda is Tuesday May 5th and Darlo Tuesday 18th May. You have heaps of time so get brewing!

We are hoping Melbourne homebrewers come out in force to secure the future of the event there. Come on Melbourne!

The chosen style is Stouts/Porters. A few Open Class beers (judged separately) will also be accepted so get these applications in early.

The button to book will be posted on our blog soon and you will have to fill in the questionnaire to submit yout beer.

Here's">Here's how BrewShare works..


----------



## samhaldane (13/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> We are hoping Melbourne homebrewers come out in force to secure the future of the event there. Come on Melbourne!



I'd definitely go to the Melbourne brewshare but I'm moving to Sydney in March, so will hopefully see at the Darlo brewshare!


----------



## BrenosBrews (13/2/10)

The date is in the brew diary.


----------



## Doc (13/2/10)

Looking forward to the next one already.
As always it is going to be difficult to decide which beer to bring, but this time it will be on style. 

Doc


----------



## Josh (13/2/10)

Had a great time on Tuesday night. Thanks to the Taphouse and Dave's Homebrew for supporting the homebrewing community.

I'll brew a Stout for the next event in Darlo. That'll be about 10 days before we fly to the USA so I might have to book myself in for a farewell drink that night.


----------



## oztapguy (17/3/10)

Darlo and St Kilda BrewSharers asked me to remind them so: 

How are the brews (Porters/Stouts or whatever you choose) coming along for the May BrewShare??!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (17/3/10)

Mine is done and getting some age on it in the keg.

It's based on marris otter, Smoked malt, roast malt, choc malt, flaked barley, roasted rolled oats and malted oats. OG was around 1.090 and it finished around 1.025. Its big, toasty, massively chocolaty, and has those lovely warm alcohol-preserved dark fruit notes. Not much smoke (teensy bit in the background) despite using 30% smoked malt - bit supprised really. Overall VERY happy with this one.

I'm probably going to be overseas in May, so I may have to send mine in via proxy.... 


What is everyone else brewing?


----------



## Doc (17/3/10)

I've got an Imperial Stout, Oatmeal Stout and a Chocolate Porter all lined up.
Which one tastes best the night before will be the one I bring along.

Doc


----------



## Josh (18/3/10)

I kegged my Foreign Extra Stout tonight. Most of it is for the NSW Special Case Swap. Hopefully there'll be a few bottles left over for the Brewshare night.

Maris Otter, Light & Dark Crystal, Carafa Special III, Roast Barley. Pride of Ringwood. Wyeast Pacman. 1.070 - 1.021.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/3/10)

Decisions...decisions...decisions

I've got a Porter ready to go, and have just bottled a 9% RIS, along with an experimental Cherry RIS. Hope the 2 months is enough time to let the RIS's mellow a little bit, will leave them well enough alone until just before the date, then decide between the 3.

Looking forward to this brewshare, hopefully us Melbournites can atone for previous no-shows


----------



## seemax (22/3/10)

I have an oatmeal stout that has been in the bottle for 6+ months and doing pretty well.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/3/10)

hmm - Okay. I'll have a crack. I'll either brew a Brown Porter or bring a couple of litres of my Raspberry Imperial Stout.


----------



## oztapguy (14/4/10)

A reminder!! Spread the word!!

Our quarterly BrewShare night for homebrewers is coming up again in May at both venues. Let's make them the biggest yet!

The date in St Kilda is Tuesday May 5th and Darlo Tuesday 18th May. The chosen style is Stouts/Porters but you can also bring anything you want (which will be judged as Open Class beers).

Homebrewers of all standards are welcome as are non-homebrewers who wants to try the homebrews of others. The cost of the night is just $10 and you prepay by using the appropriate button in the left hand column of this blog (make sure you choose the right venue). Finally, those bringing beers must fill in this form I've just activated with all the details of the beer. This is then handed around on the night.

Click here to learn how BrewShare works or here to read recent BrewShare blog posts!

Thanks to *Dave's Home Brew* and *Grain & Grape* for their support.


----------



## BrenosBrews (14/4/10)

I've just booked. The American Black Ale in my sig is basically a hoppy American Porter so I'll probably bring that. 

Maybe bring some Saison & Brett APA just to get some more opinions as well. Hope the Melbourne one goes ahead!


----------



## WarmBeer (14/4/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> I've just booked. The American Black Ale in my sig is basically a hoppy American Porter so I'll probably bring that.
> 
> Maybe bring some Saison & Brett APA just to get some more opinions as well. Hope the Melbourne one goes ahead!


That makes at least 2 of us now, Breno.

Will be bringing along a RIS, assuming it's not still mouth-puckeringly raw, otherwise will fall back on a Porter I brewed a couple of months ago


----------



## oztapguy (14/4/10)

I thought the BrewSharers might also like to know that Doc is now the honorary Ale Star tsar for our monthly sessions!

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...w-ale-star.html

Welcome aboard Doc!


----------



## oztapguy (29/4/10)

Melbourne BrewSharers, next Tues is the day and you need to book ASAP and fill in the separate form. All the info about the night can be above.

Homebrewers of all standards are welcome as are non-homebrewers who wants to try the homebrews of others. The cost of the night is $10 (which goes to pizza) and you prepay by using the appropriate button in the left hand column of our blog (http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/ - make sure you choose the right venue). Finally, those bringing beers must fill in <a href="http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JNF2SRT">this form</a> I've just activated with all the details of the beer. This is then handed around on the night.

The night will be probably be cancelled if we don't get enough homebrewers so tell your friends to come along and book!


----------



## WarmBeer (29/4/10)

oztapguy said:


> The night will be probably be cancelled if we don't get enough homebrewers so tell your friends to come along and book!


Rather than threatening with "the stick", how about we focus on "the carrot":

1) You get to drink good beer
2) You get to talk about beer to a sympathetic audience (no eye rolling "here he goes again")
3) It's an excuse to drink mid-week (as if you need an excuse)
4) You get to drink good beer
5) Gets you away from the missus / rug-rats for the night
6) Mikkeller Beer Geek Breakfast is currently on tap :icon_drool2: 
7) It's close to public transport, so no need to risk the boys in blue
8) There'll be pizza
9) You get to drink good beer

Me personally, I'm excited about next Wed night. I'll be there, with my drinking boots on.


----------



## Maple (29/4/10)

oztapguy said:


> Melbourne BrewSharers, *next Tues* is the day and you need to book ASAP and fill in the separate form. All the info about the night can be above.






WarmBeer said:


> Me personally, I'm excited about next *Wed night*. I'll be there, with my drinking boots on.



Just so you don't miss out there WB...


----------



## WarmBeer (29/4/10)

oztapguy said:


> The date in St Kilda is Tuesday *May 5th* and Darlo Tuesday 18th May. The chosen style is Stouts/Porters but you can also bring anything you want (which will be judged as Open Class beers).






oztapguy said:


> Melbourne BrewSharers, next Tues is the day and you need to book ASAP and fill in the separate form. All the info about the night can be above.



Therein lies the problem, aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh!

The 5th of May is a Wednesday night, not a Tuesday.

The online booking form, where I placed my booking, states 5th of May (a Wednesday). I have a (paid) ticket for Wednesday the 5th of May. And is still taking orders for Brewshare night on Wednesday 5th of May - Linky

So, OzTapGuy, are we on for next Tuesday night, or next Wednesday night? If it's Tues night, I'm a no-show, and going to need a refund.


----------



## eric8 (29/4/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I'm probably going to be overseas in May, so I may have to send mine in via proxy....



Hey Johnny, 
I can take yours along, but only if i get to claim it as my own  , especially since you won last time. I have a Brown Porter, but it aint really up to scratch, so I might have to pass this time  . 
Oztapguy, have you got any more pizza?


----------



## oztapguy (29/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Rather than threatening with "the stick", how about we focus on "the carrot":
> 
> 1) You get to drink good beer
> 2) You get to talk about beer to a sympathetic audience (no eye rolling "here he goes again")
> ...



Valid point. The comment was meant for Melbourne homebrewers though.. The first BrewShare event there got 4-6 people along and last time had to be cancelled as we got only one booking. This time around we've ramped up the promotion.. 

For it to work, we need more homebrewers to come along for all the great reasons you list!! You forgot to mention that there's a $100 voucher to be won too!


----------



## oztapguy (29/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Therein lies the problem, aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh!
> 
> The 5th of May is a Wednesday night, not a Tuesday.
> 
> ...




Aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh! You're totally correct. The BrewShare nights are held on Tuesdays but we somehow put Tuesday May 5th which doesn't exist. It is on Tuesday May 4th. This was an honest mistake by someone so a thousand apologies. I have posted a correct on our blog and will change the TryBooking button ASAP.

Email me at steve AT thelocal.com.au and we'll sort out a refund.


----------



## BrenosBrews (29/4/10)

Being the only other person who has booked Wednesday night works for me if need be? Although still with only two people it doesn't matter anyway. What happened to the few other people further up the thread that said they'd probably be in?


----------



## seemax (29/4/10)

I planned to come along with WB but sadly I'm off o/s again for work :-(

I have a 6 month old oatmeal stout ready to share !!


----------



## kevin_smevin (29/4/10)

the click here to book link doesn't seem to work? Anyone else having trouble


----------



## Wolfy (29/4/10)

oztapguy said:


> Melbourne BrewSharers, next Tues is the day and you need to book ASAP and fill in the separate form. All the info about the night can be above.
> 
> ...
> 
> The night will be probably be cancelled if we don't get enough homebrewers so tell your friends to come along and book!


It's unfortunate that there is only a small number of Melbourne-homebrewers who have expressed interest in what seems to be a very good idea.
However, in their/our defense, the organization (or lack of it) could be to blame in some respects.
It's less than a week away and there is total confusion with what day it is on, the website(s) required for registration are confused and chaotic, much of the information is piece-meal and difficult to understand.
I previously signed up for the 'mailing list' and have not received one email promoting anything including the brewshare nights (but you have sent me several SMS about other related events).

I understand that you are probably more busy running the pub than dealing with technology/advertising/online stuff, but at the same time I'm sure it would help/encourage people to participate if things were sorted out and easier to understand.


----------



## moonshine (30/4/10)

Was hoping to make it (I have an oatmeal a/g stout and a Liquorice molasses coopers kit with extras) but can't make tues as I cook for a street kitchen.

hopefully I'll be able to make it to another one.


----------



## Wolfy (30/4/10)

yum yum yum said:


> the click here to book link doesn't seem to work? Anyone else having trouble


The booking link does not work for me either, just returns back to the default page.
However, the Linky from WarmBeer's post does to go a 'trybooking' page which I assume is what is required - it just says Feb 2nd and May 5th, neither of which are the correct dates.


----------



## oztapguy (30/4/10)

Wolfy said:


> The booking link does not work for me either, just returns back to the default page.
> However, the Linky from WarmBeer's post does to go a 'trybooking' page which I assume is what is required - it just says Feb 2nd and May 5th, neither of which are the correct dates.



This kinda screwup rarely happens to us 

Anyway, I have just fixed so please try again!!!!

Steve


----------



## oztapguy (30/4/10)

Wolfy said:


> It's unfortunate that there is only a small number of Melbourne-homebrewers who have expressed interest in what seems to be a very good idea.
> However, in their/our defense, the organization (or lack of it) could be to blame in some respects.
> It's less than a week away and there is total confusion with what day it is on, the website(s) required for registration are confused and chaotic, much of the information is piece-meal and difficult to understand.
> I previously signed up for the 'mailing list' and have not received one email promoting anything including the brewshare nights (but you have sent me several SMS about other related events).
> ...



Thanks for the honest and constructive feedback Brew Dog. We are indeed v busy running the bars but I personally spend a lot of time getting my head around new media (Facebook, Twitter, databases etc). We don't send any emails out to our database (other than Ale Star members) as I spend heaps of time doing the blog - which has another database! What we will prob do is delete that database and ask people to subscribe to the blog, Facebook or Twitter as we do update all of those.

We have also been developing a single Diary page with all events on one page where you can get the info and book. Genius! 

Re BrewShare, the day/date was just an honest mistake - Tues May 5th doesn't exist of course. In future, we are also removing the link to the information form. This will be emailed to only those people who have formally booked.. Basically, one less link! Anyway, we have fixed the bad link to the payment page (St Kilda only, Darlo is fine) so hopefully we'll get a few more. We really enjoy supporting home brewers and hope Mel can emulate the fun of the BrewShare in Sydney..

Please be patient. We are getting there and appreciate the feedback..


----------



## Josh (1/5/10)

Foreign Extra Stout ready to go. Catching the train into the city (Darlo) after work on the 18th. Should be a good night.

So is there a form to fill out this time? Or will it be emailed to us before the night?


----------



## Bizier (2/5/10)

I have a larger-than-style mild that I will bring along to Darlo. It is kinda like a baby brown porter.


----------



## oztapguy (3/5/10)

If there are any homebrewer's in Melbourne keen to come to tomorrow (Tues) night's BrewShare night, please book today. There is a minimum of 5 homebrewers needed and, as yet, we currently only have two homebrewers signed up (and two non-homebrewers).

It's simple to book at this site -- http://www.trybooking.com/Booking/BookingE...y.aspx?eid=2138. 

Here's how BrewShare works in both venues - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html


----------



## Wolfy (3/5/10)

oztapguy said:


> If there are any homebrewer's in Melbourne keen to come to tomorrow (Tues) night's BrewShare night, please book today. There is a minimum of 5 homebrewers needed and, as yet, we currently only have two homebrewers signed up (and two non-homebrewers).


I should have read this before calling on the 'phone.

Come on people - at least 2 more bookings today - its a great idea so would be a shame to see it die due to lack of interest.

I'm not really into stout/porter but I'll try to find something drinkable to bring along, and hope that others can do the same, at least support the night and have some fun if for no other reason.


----------



## Wardhog (3/5/10)

What time is kickoff, Oztapguy?

Edit : I'm booked. See you there with some Dry Stout.


----------



## oztapguy (3/5/10)

Wardhog said:


> What time is kickoff, Oztapguy?
> 
> Edit : I'm booked. See you there with some Dry Stout.



Great that you've booked!

Night officially starts at 7pm but you must be ready to go with your beers so we encourage you to come earlier!


----------



## Wonderwoman (3/5/10)

hmm... I was interested in attending this in Nov, but sadly had other plans. If you're still desperate for more brewers, I could have my arm twisted, the only problem is fitting the theme - I take it, it's stout? 

I may have a few bottles of black beer left from a brew six months ago, or I may have none


----------



## WarmBeer (3/5/10)

wonderwoman said:


> hmm... I was interested in attending this in Nov, but sadly had other plans. If you're still desperate for more brewers, I could have my arm twisted, the only problem is fitting the theme - I take it, it's stout?
> 
> I may have a few bottles of black beer left from a brew six months ago, or I may have none


If you can make, go regardless. Pretty sure it won't matter too much if it's a stout/porter or not, as long as enough people turn up to keep the night alive.

Very disappointed I won't be able to make it, but SWMBO is away til Wed, and the 5 year old hasn't learnt how to cook his own damn dinner yet


----------



## Wolfy (3/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> ... the 5 year old hasn't learnt how to cook his own damn dinner yet


Kids like pizza!


----------



## oztapguy (3/5/10)

wonderwoman said:


> hmm... I was interested in attending this in Nov, but sadly had other plans. If you're still desperate for more brewers, I could have my arm twisted, the only problem is fitting the theme - I take it, it's stout?
> 
> I may have a few bottles of black beer left from a brew six months ago, or I may have none



Come along (*twisting your arm*)!! It doesn't have to be the porter/stout. To keep the event open to all, any style can be brought along..

It's mentioned under this post of How It All Works - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html


----------



## Wonderwoman (3/5/10)

Ok, I've booked. Hope that makes 5 now!


----------



## Maple (3/5/10)

I'm in too. Had to cash in some points with the missus, but would hate to see such a great effort go to waste.


----------



## Leigh (3/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> and the 5 year old hasn't learnt how to cook his own damn dinner yet



Just tuck em in bed without dinner and tell em there will be no dinner tomorrow night either if they are bad


----------



## oztapguy (3/5/10)

Maple said:


> I'm in too. Had to cash in some points with the missus, but would hate to see such a great effort go to waste.



Thanks for signing up. 

We currently have 7 homebrewers and 2 non-homebrewers coming along. That's a record and it means we're going ahead!!! ;-)

Any more? Roll up! Roll up!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/5/10)

Bugger. Not going to make it - brewed for it and everything! 

looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Wolfy (3/5/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Bugger. Not going to make it - brewed for it and everything!


The Melbourne one is on tomorrow, if you're in Sydney you have a bit more time.


----------



## BrenosBrews (3/5/10)

Awesome this is going ahead. I'm still planning on bringing a couple of other beers to share around after the official procedings.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/5/10)

Wolfy said:


> The Melbourne one is on tomorrow, if you're in Sydney you have a bit more time.



I'd be able to make it if it were tomorrow.... leaving wednesday for the UK and Germany. looking very much forward to the beer.


----------



## oztapguy (3/5/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I'd be able to make it if it were tomorrow.... leaving wednesday for the UK and Germany. looking very much forward to the beer.



Book in JonnyA... It'd be great to have you along!


----------



## Quintrex (3/5/10)

oztapguy said:


> Book in JonnyA... It'd be great to have you along!



Booked in, although it'll be a struggle to get home and back there before 7. Guess I'll be driving .

Hoping to bring a RIS


----------



## oztapguy (3/5/10)

Quintrex said:


> Booked in, although it'll be a struggle to get home and back there before 7. Guess I'll be driving  .
> 
> Hoping to bring a RIS



Great! We're up to 10 people now.. Keep em coming - the more the merrier!


----------



## Wardhog (4/5/10)

Quintrex said:


> Booked in, although it'll be a struggle to get home and back there before 7. Guess I'll be driving .



Me too. Hopefully all the traffic's going the other way.


----------



## Wardhog (4/5/10)

Wardhog said:


> Me too. Hopefully all the traffic's going the other way.



DAMMIT


----------



## BrenosBrews (4/5/10)

Great night, good people and most importantly good beer. Not a bad beer was tasted as far as I'm concerned with some really great ones.

Well done to Quintrex who now has (or shortly will have) a $100 Grain and Grape voucher to spend thanks to his Russian Imperial Stout. They always say save the best till last.

Looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/5/10)

Hmmm ... got to learn to read these threads the night before, and not just after these events have passed.

Any Melbourne Brewers affiliates feel free to email to the club list to give a heads up next time ... or where you all just trying to up the odds of taking out the $100


----------



## Wolfy (4/5/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Any Melbourne Brewers affiliates feel free to email to the club list to give a heads up next time ... or where you all just trying to up the odds of taking out the $100


I only get an email when MB needs help with a comp or something, so you can't blame me.

The TapHouse guys were actually quite generous, 9 brewers participated and 3 prizes were given away - pretty good ratio really.


----------



## Quintrex (5/5/10)

Good fun night, very good value, great range of beers both on tap and in the brewshare, highly recommended. 

Thanks for putting it on Taphouse guys!!! :icon_chickcheers: 

Q


----------



## WarmBeer (5/5/10)

Stop it! Stop it! STOP IT!!!

You guys are just making me more and more jealous.

Okay, repeat after me, "The brewshare was full of boring people, boring beer, and you had much more fun at home looking after the kids"

Damn it, I'll be at the next one, OK


----------



## oztapguy (6/5/10)

I just posted the photos from the night..

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...t-st-kilda.html

Thanks to all who came. Hopefully, you had a great time, will come back and encourage others to come along too!

The next BrewShare in Melbourne will be Tuesday August 3 and I will post reminders and the booking form closer to the date.


----------



## Wolfy (6/5/10)

oztapguy said:


> I just posted the photos from the night..


LOL, I'd hate to think you thought I was as grumpy/sleepy as I look in every photo shown! Maybe some more select editing next time please. :icon_chickcheers: 


oztapguy said:


> The next BrewShare in Melbourne will be Tuesday August 3 and I will post reminders and the booking form closer to the date.


Please note what *Chris Taylor *said above, I'm not the _only _one who would be happy with email notification.


----------



## brendo (6/5/10)

Wolfy said:


> LOL, I'd hate to think you thought I was as grumpy/sleepy as I look in every photo shown! Maybe some more select editing next time please. :icon_chickcheers:



You do look shattered :beerbang: 

Will definitely have to try and get along to the next one - looks like it was a good night all round.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## dr_nailz (6/5/10)

Heh, so this is where all the discussion happens. Good times at the Melbourne brewshare. Some great brews and interesting discussions.

Can I suggest separate threads for the Melbourne and Sydney brewshares? That should reduce some of the confusion and noise.


----------



## etbandit (6/5/10)

Was a great night! Good company and good beers. Thanks to the taphouse for putting it on.........it almost didn't happen at one stage, with the lack of numbers. Nice work on the russian imperial Quint. Was such a yummy drop!


----------



## oztapguy (10/5/10)

Well, we are 8 days out and the Darlo BrewShare has a record-breaking 27 homebrewers booked in already!! 

Can you all continue to spread the word (including through the brewclubs).. 

For those that have booked, we will soon email you a link to the form you need to fill in before the night about your beer.


----------



## oztapguy (17/5/10)

As of 5pm today, the lineup for tomorrow night's BrewShare in Darlo has been posted.

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (17/5/10)

oztapguy said:


> As of 5pm today, the lineup for tomorrow night's BrewShare in Darlo has been posted.
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/



The line up looks fantastic! I am surprised so many people stuck to the style of the night I was expecting alot more people entered in the "open" class.


----------



## oztapguy (2/6/10)

All dates are confirmed for the next BrewShare! In St Kilda (Melbourne) it is Tuesday August 3rd and in Darlinghurst (Sydney) it is Tuesday August 24th (both from 7pm).

The style is IPAs although you can bring any homebrew you want. All standards of homebrewers are welcome.

As normal, prebookings are essential and it's only $10 (which goes to pizza). Here for Darlo and here for St Kilda.

To learn more about past BrewShares and how they work, see here.


----------



## kevin_smevin (2/6/10)

oztapguy said:


> All dates are confirmed for the next BrewShare! In St Kilda (Melbourne) it is Tuesday August 3rd and in Darlinghurst (Sydney) it is Tuesday August 24th (both from 7pm).
> 
> The style is IPAs although you can bring any homebrew you want. All standards of homebrewers are welcome.
> 
> ...



Well i'm excited!


----------



## WarmBeer (2/6/10)

oztapguy said:


> All dates are confirmed for the next BrewShare! In St Kilda (Melbourne) it is Tuesday August 3rd and in Darlinghurst (Sydney) it is Tuesday August 24th (both from 7pm).
> 
> The style is IPAs although you can bring any homebrew you want. All standards of homebrewers are welcome.


Hopefully I get the night right this time around :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (2/6/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Hopefully I get the night right this time around :icon_cheers:


Hopefully enough people will pre-register earlier than the day before the event.


----------



## oztapguy (15/6/10)

How is everyone getting on with their IPAs??


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (15/6/10)

oztapguy said:


> How is everyone getting on with their IPAs??



So far mine isn't! I had hoped to put mine down over the long weekend unfortunately the grain didn't arrive in time though :huh: So fingers crossed I can get it in the fermenter this weekend coming..


----------



## petesbrew (15/6/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> So far mine isn't! I had hoped to put mine down over the long weekend unfortunately the grain didn't arrive in time though :huh: So fingers crossed I can get it in the fermenter this weekend coming..


Procrastinating.
However if my latest AG's are any good closer to the date, I hope to bring them for the open style.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (15/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Procrastinating.
> However if my latest AG's are any good closer to the date, I hope to bring them for the open style.



Thats my back up plan as well, I have a pretty tasty ESB hanging around that will go in the open class, should the IPA not be ready in time.


----------



## Wardhog (15/6/10)

I still have a keg of Citra IPA that I'll hang on to for a bit, and bring in a bottle or two of that. 

Car accident notwithstanding, I enjoyed the last one, looking forward to the next.


----------



## vykuza (15/6/10)

Just booked in after bottling a cracker black IPA.

See you in Darlo folks!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/6/10)

oztapguy said:


> How is everyone getting on with their IPAs??




Planning to do a mid-week brew to have something ready in time. I moved to a new PC, and lost my entire beersmith log, despite diligent back-up attempts, so I'll be working off a clean slate.

Will be my first brew in over two months! can't wait!


----------



## Josh (17/6/10)

oztapguy said:


> How is everyone getting on with their IPAs??


Won't be brewing till the last week of July or first week of August.

Getting plenty of inspiration in the USA right now.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (17/6/10)

Bugga! I'll be away with work on the 24th of August.

MD


----------



## petesbrew (26/7/10)

If my latest concoction brews in time, I'll be hoping to get there!


----------



## oztapguy (26/7/10)

I've just sent out BrewShare reminders to all the brewclubs in Sydney and Melbourne as punters requested last time.

And here's a reminder to the AHB crew.. Only 8 days to go until the St Kilda BrewShare!


----------



## funkydiscochicken (18/8/10)

So I have my IPA and an American Brown all ready (only six sleeps to go!) and can't wait to see what everyone else brings.
I also have some non-brewer mates who are keen to come. I assume that they are welcome as long as they pay the $10 and I bring extra beer?


----------



## oztapguy (18/8/10)

funkydiscochicken said:


> So I have my IPA and an American Brown all ready (only six sleeps to go!) and can't wait to see what everyone else brings.
> I also have some non-brewer mates who are keen to come. I assume that they are welcome as long as they pay the $10 and I bring extra beer?



How many people or would they only drink your brew? Steve


----------



## Wolfy (18/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> And here's a reminder to the AHB crew.. Only 8 days to go until the St Kilda BrewShare!


This was a couple of weeks ago, any pics, info etc?


----------



## petesbrew (18/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> If my latest concoction brews in time, I'll be hoping to get there!


The bugger's still in primary. :angry: 
Oh well, no rushing quality right?  Hopefully will be there for the next one.


----------



## funkydiscochicken (18/8/10)

> How many people or would they only drink your brew? Steve



Four extra, and they will be happy to drink anything


----------



## oztapguy (18/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago, any pics, info etc?



Hey Wolfy, we put a report on our blog a day or two afterwards- http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...are-august.html 

Given the great turnouts in Sydney, I'm still disappointed by numbers in Melbourne given we ask every homebrew club to inform their members around Melbourne and I put reminders up here on AHB. Maybe most keen homebrewers in Melb are too far out of town to come in for these quarterly events, despite the $100 prize on offer. Any theories welcome!

If support for the night in Melb doesn't increase for the next one or two events *(St Kilda's next BrewShare is Tuesday Nov 23rd)*, we'll probably ditch it but keep Sydney's BrewShare going..


----------



## cpsmusic (18/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> Hey Wolfy, we put a report on our blog a day or two afterwards- http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...are-august.html
> 
> Given the great turnouts in Sydney, I'm still disappointed by numbers in Melbourne given we ask every homebrew club to inform their members around Melbourne and I put reminders up here on AHB. Maybe most keen homebrewers in Melb are too far out of town to come in for these quarterly events, despite the $100 prize on offer. Any theories welcome!
> 
> If support for the night in Melb doesn't increase for the next one or two events *(St Kilda's next BrewShare is Tuesday Nov 23rd)*, we'll probably ditch it but keep Sydney's BrewShare going..



I'm just getting into AG brewing. I live within walking distance of the TapHouse so I'd definitely be interested in coming to the next one in November. I might even be able to bring a pale ale or sweet stout provided they turn out OK


----------



## WarmBeer (18/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> Hey Wolfy, we put a report on our blog a day or two afterwards- http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...are-august.html
> 
> Given the great turnouts in Sydney, I'm still disappointed by numbers in Melbourne given we ask every homebrew club to inform their members around Melbourne and I put reminders up here on AHB. Maybe most keen homebrewers in Melb are too far out of town to come in for these quarterly events, despite the $100 prize on offer. Any theories welcome!
> 
> If support for the night in Melb doesn't increase for the next one or two events *(St Kilda's next BrewShare is Tuesday Nov 23rd)*, we'll probably ditch it but keep Sydney's BrewShare going..


Steve,

One possible factor is the the night the St. Kilda Brewshare is normally held, the *first Tuesday of the month*. This happens to _nearly_ coincide with the Bayside Brewers monthly meetings, the *first Wednesday of the month*.

For those of us with kids and "non-understanding" partners, getting two nights in a row out on the beers is a near impossibility. Makes me wistful for my younger days as a single lad...

Edit: If it weren't for that, I'd definitely be there


----------



## Wolfy (18/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> Hey Wolfy, we put a report on our blog a day or two afterwards- http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...are-august.html
> 
> Given the great turnouts in Sydney, I'm still disappointed by numbers in Melbourne given we ask every homebrew club to inform their members around Melbourne and I put reminders up here on AHB. Maybe most keen homebrewers in Melb are too far out of town to come in for these quarterly events, despite the $100 prize on offer. Any theories welcome!
> 
> If support for the night in Melb doesn't increase for the next one or two events *(St Kilda's next BrewShare is Tuesday Nov 23rd)*, we'll probably ditch it but keep Sydney's BrewShare going..


I understand where you are coming from and did attended the previous Melb Brewshare night - mostly to support the event more than any other reason.

However, my theory as to why the numbers are low in Melb is all personal (_and yes I suck at advertising things_): I was not even aware a date had been sent for the next one in Melb, there is no information about it (that I can find) in this thread or elsewhere on the forums, I'm not aware of what beer style is being promoted, nor can I find any information about it on your blog site (_after searching for 5 mins_). I don't use twitter, facebook or whatever other method you expect to use to keep track of what is happening, I'm not a regular member of any brewclub, and I live too far away to be a 'regular' at your establishment. I know this sounds like a rant, but I was laughed at for suggesting it previously_: _*if you want me to attend your function then you need to advertise it **to me* and not expect me to know about about it via some other way that is obviously not working.

Depending on what style of beer will be featured, 3 months is only _just _enough time to plan, brew and condition an ale, if it's a lager then it can't be done in time, even if all the information was available now. I know you have other priorities and issues and forms of advertising, but I can't imagine it would take more than 5 mins a week to get a 'retailer' tag here on the forums, and make a regular post with information such as brewshare and other events, I see the 'On Tap @ Harts' and 'Whats On Tap At The Platform Bar' up in the 'Latest Threads' on a regular basis. I have no idea if that form of advertising is effective for others, but it would work for me and tempt me to make the trip to visit more often, and from memory almost every person (except 1) at the brewshare night I did attend all participated in these forums anyway (_and you have 2-3 people interested within 2 hours of posting the info here, so remind us on a regular basis and I hope the numbers will pick up_).


----------



## haysie (18/8/10)

A paid up member at Melbourne and never heard boo of any of these recent events. I am on their mailing list and attend most meetings.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/8/10)

+1 on wolfys comments there, more regular updates about what's going/appearing on tap would be great

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/10)

haysie said:


> A paid up member at Melbourne and never heard boo of any of these recent events. I am on their mailing list and attend most meetings.



Incase anyone else is confused, this _isn't _a* Melbourne Brewers* event. 

This event is run by the local taphouse and has no affiliation with the Melbourne Brewers. Melbourne Brewshare, not Melbourne Brewers.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (18/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Incase anyone else is confused, this _isn't _a* Melbourne Brewers* event.
> 
> This event is run by the local taphouse and has no affiliation with the Melbourne Brewers. Melbourne Brewshare, not Melbourne Brewers.
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:




Cheers Fourstar,
Wasnt inferring it was a Melbourne Brewers event. The theme of the thread was infact inferring that the message gets out to all brewclubs here in Melbourne. 
I was simply stating, it didnt get thru to me!


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/10)

haysie said:


> Cheers Fourstar,
> Wasnt inferring it was a Melbourne Brewers event. The theme of the thread was infact inferring that the message gets out to all brewclubs here in Melbourne.
> I was simply stating, it didnt get thru to me!



a-ha! Gotcha! 

Being Secretary, i should be the first to hear about any of this and nothing has hit me or the rest of the new committee as far as im aware.


----------



## Phoney (18/8/10)

Ive just booked in for next tuesday! Have an IPA ready... Im a bit dubious about it actually, it's very bitter, but keen for others to try it and rate it. Anyway, ive also got a lovely Stout.

Just a Q. How many bottles should I bring?


----------



## Doc (18/8/10)

Looking forward to Brewshare in Darlo this coming Tues.
Bringing along my Mindwarp Blackhome Black IPA ;P

Doc


----------



## Doc (18/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> We have had only 8 people fill in the form about the beer details. The form must be filled in by booked homebrewers before the event for the beer to be served.
> 
> Here's the link
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JNF2SRT



Don't forget to register your beer if you have registered to attend.

Doc


----------



## Doc (18/8/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Ive just booked in for next tuesday! Have an IPA ready... Im a bit dubious about it actually, it's very bitter, but keen for others to try it and rate it. Anyway, ive also got a lovely Stout.
> 
> Just a Q. How many bottles should I bring?



If bringing longnecks 3-4 should be more than enough.
The room breaks into groups. You qualify via the group for the next round then the final.

Basically you don't need enough for the entire room (unless you win and everyone wants a taste) 
Some brewers bring 3 or 5 gal kegs. 
I'll probably bring a growler or 3 gal keg dependent on my mode of travel next Tues.

Doc


----------



## aaronpetersen (18/8/10)

I just stumbled across this thread. It sounds like a great concept and I'm very keen to go to the next St Kilda brewshare. Has the style been announced for the next brewshare yet?


----------



## Josh (19/8/10)

Won't be coming next Tuesday.

Besides the fact I'm working, I don't have a beer for it anyway.


----------



## kevin_smevin (19/8/10)

All you brewers in Melbourne should really make an effort to keep this night going. It is the best value night in town. $10 and you get to try some great home brewed beers and eat pizza, not to mention talk beer for the whole night. Its a great experience and you'll probably go home having learned a thing or two as well.

I think the main problem with the lack of numbers in Melbourne is the lack of awareness. I think maybe a post a week to remind people when the next one is and what style is to be brewed would be a good place to start. If more people come, it becomes even better value and you get to try even more beers. I love this event and would be very sad to see it slip away.

Maybe stick a link to the booking site when you post as well. Will make it easy if people cant find the info on the blog.


----------



## oztapguy (31/8/10)

yum yum yum said:


> All you brewers in Melbourne should really make an effort to keep this night going. It is the best value night in town. $10 and you get to try some great home brewed beers and eat pizza, not to mention talk beer for the whole night. Its a great experience and you'll probably go home having learned a thing or two as well.
> 
> I think the main problem with the lack of numbers in Melbourne is the lack of awareness. I think maybe a post a week to remind people when the next one is and what style is to be brewed would be a good place to start. If more people come, it becomes even better value and you get to try even more beers. I love this event and would be very sad to see it slip away.
> 
> Maybe stick a link to the booking site when you post as well. Will make it easy if people cant find the info on the blog.




Cheers for the feedback. I have previously sent emails out (and then reminders) to Grain & Grape's database plus every Melbourne homebrew club (from memory only one of these guys even responded).

I'll be doing posts here, Facebook and our blog again and I'll perserve with the homebrew clubs! 

It shouldn't be that hard though.


----------



## BrenosBrews (31/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> Cheers for the feedback. I have previously sent emails out (and then reminders) to Grain & Grape's database plus every Melbourne homebrew club (from memory only one of these guys even responded).
> 
> I'll be doing posts here, Facebook and our blog again and I'll perserve with the homebrew clubs!
> 
> It shouldn't be that hard though.



I've gone into homebrew overdrive the last couple of weeks so I'll be at the next one for sure! What style is it? Belgian is my vote as I've got a Saison bottled, another Saison fermenting & another planned The Summer of Saison is upon us!


----------



## Wolfy (31/8/10)

oztapguy said:


> It shouldn't be that hard though.


It's not that hard, but start by posting information about the next Brewshare night before it's too late to plan, brew and condition whatever beer style you choose.
Then email the people who have previously attended to let them know the details.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (31/8/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> I've gone into homebrew overdrive the last couple of weeks so I'll be at the next one for sure! What style is it? Belgian is my vote as I've got a Saison bottled, another Saison fermenting & another planned The Summer of Saison is upon us!


Not sure on Melbourne but Sydney is Wheat beers next up so plenty of time to work on something :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (14/9/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> Not sure on Melbourne but Sydney is Wheat beers next up so plenty of time to work on something :icon_cheers:


It would be nice for the people running it to confirm that information. It's been 4 weeks since I asked the first time and another 2 since I asked the second.

Not everyone 'lives' on the forums, but asking for one post - to provide useful information about their own event - in 2 (or 4) weeks does not seem unreasonable to me. Especially when the the last few posts have been complaining about low numbers at the Melbourne events, as I suggested before: _If we don't know about it (in time) we can't come_.


----------



## Phoney (14/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> It would be nice for the people running it to confirm that information. It's been 4 weeks since I asked the first time and another 2 since I asked the second.
> 
> Not everyone 'lives' on the forums, but asking for one post - to provide useful information about their own event - in 2 (or 4) weeks does not seem unreasonable to me. Especially when the the last few posts have been complaining about low numbers at the Melbourne events, as I suggested before: _If we don't know about it (in time) we can't come_.



It was listed on their blog for a while (cant find it now though). Nov 23rd is wheat beer and the one after that in Dec will be open class ie: anything goes!

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Wolfy (14/9/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> It was listed on their blog for a while (cant find it now though). Nov 23rd is wheat beer and the one after that in Dec will be open class ie: anything goes!
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


I've visited the blog 3 times in the last 4 weeks (while waiting for a reply here), and like you, I can't find anything useful, nor is there anything on the website, or anything 'official' on here. Wheat beer it is then I guess ...


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (14/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> I've visited the blog 3 times in the last 4 weeks (while waiting for a reply here), and like you, I can't find anything useful, nor is there anything on the website, or anything 'official' on here. Wheat beer it is then I guess ...


The Darlinghurst Taphouse did Stouts when you did earlier and IPA's last time around so doing up a Wheat Beer is probably the best bet :icon_cheers:


----------



## Phoney (12/11/10)

Wolfy said:


> I've visited the blog 3 times in the last 4 weeks (while waiting for a reply here), and like you, I can't find anything useful, nor is there anything on the website, or anything 'official' on here. Wheat beer it is then I guess ...



I just called to confirm, Tuesday the 23rd it is!






(Sydney that is)


----------



## BrenosBrews (12/11/10)

Melbourne's Taphouse Brewshare will also be on the 23rd, not sure why it's not on the blog.

Anyway, there is no designated style for this month in Melbourne. Hopefully this will encourage more people to come along. I'll probably be bringing a Saison of some kind.


----------



## kieran (12/11/10)

It should be open style every month.. It's a bit much to expect every brewer to do a brew especially for the night. Why can't brewers just bring what is in the fridge and is tasting good at the time?
I'd happily come along and share my wares, but I'm very comfortable in Scotland and Northern England at the moment..  not Southern Germany or Belgium. Hmm.. I haven't got anything fresh right at the moment though, my brewhouse has been out of action for too long due to major renovations in the yard/garage, etc...


----------



## oztapguy (15/11/10)

Hey all,

I am still trying to get to the bottom of it but there has indeed has been some confusion about the BrewShare dates with some mixed messages emanating from Darlo. Apologies for that.

So to clarify, BrewShares in both Taphouses are on Tuesday November 23. It is not tomorrow night in Darlo and we have emailed those people who have booked already online to notify them.

In Darlo attendees wanted a style they could brew to but there is always an Open Class so you can bring whatever is in your fridge (at least two 750ml long necks is required). St Kilda BrewShares are all Open Class currently.

To find out more about BrewShares see here - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/search?q=brewshare.

To book for next week at either venue, visit the Event Diaries of our website (www.thelocal.com.au).


----------



## oztapguy (15/11/10)

For more info about how they work..

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html


----------



## BrenosBrews (16/11/10)

Just booked for next week. Hope to see both familar faces & some new ones.


----------



## oztapguy (19/11/10)

Hi all,

Our next BrewShare for homebrewers in both Taphouses is next Tuesday night (Nov 23rd). 

Regarding St Kilda, we are again disappointed and puzzled by the poor takeup so far (1 booking). Sadly, if we dont get more people attending the St Kilda BrewShares, this will very likely be the last one - if it even happens. We dont make any money from the night but we do like to support the Melbourne homebrew community by organising these nights (and even offering a $100 Grain & Grape voucher for winner of Peoples Choice Beer). To cancel these nights would be a terrible shame.

We have contacted all Melbourne homebrew clubs to help promote the events but perhaps the homebrew scene is so tight there is no real interest in another night where members from all clubs can get together quarterly. 

The basic premise of the BrewShare night is that homebrewers of all standards can bring any homebrew they have in the fridge (at least 1.5 litres if possible) along to swap with other homebrewers. To read about past BrewShares in Sydney and Melbourne, see here http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/search?q=brewshare. To read how they work, click here - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2010/...-they-work.html!

If you would like to come along to either BrewShare night next Tuesday, please visit www.thelocal.com.au, click on the venue and then go in to the Event Diary to book. It's only $10 which goes to nibbles throughout the session!

Cheers.

Steve


----------



## brendo (19/11/10)

oztapguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our next BrewShare for homebrewers in both Taphouses is next Tuesday night (Nov 23rd).
> 
> ...



I would love to come, but unfortuantely Tuesday nights don't work for me. I think it would be a real shame to see an opportunity like this to disappear - support of the homebrew scene by commercial premises is really rare - so if you are free, I would highly recommend getting down.

I know the call has gone out amongst the melbourne brewers - so hopefully you will get a few of our members along next week.


----------



## samhaldane (19/11/10)

oztapguy said:


> If you would like to come along to either BrewShare night next Tuesday, please visit www.thelocal.com.au, click on the venue and then go in to the Event Diary to book. It's only $10 which goes to nibbles throughout the session!



Steve, is there a survey we need to fill out about the beer we are bringing this time?


----------



## Josh (19/11/10)

Do my friends who aren't entering still book through the website to come along?


----------



## WarmBeer (22/11/10)

Got my tickets for tomorrow night.

Any other Melb brewers temped to make the trip? I'm sure there will be SUBS* beforehand.

*(Sneaky Upstairs BeerS)


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Got my tickets for tomorrow night.
> 
> Any other Melb brewers temped to make the trip? I'm sure there will be SUBS* beforehand.
> 
> *(Sneaky Upstairs BeerS)



Hopefully there is enough to go ahead. I'll be there if it does.


----------



## pk.sax (22/11/10)

I'll try to gatecrash if feeling any better.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/10)

Great night at Brewshare St. Kilda tonight.

A credit to the Taphouse boys for organising the event, and allowing a bunch of cheap-ass homebrewers to use their facilities to come together and try some awesome beers. Hey, some of us even bought a couple of beers off the bar afterwards 

Didn't have a bad beer all night, which is testament to the burgeoning homebrew scene. Look forward to the next one!


----------



## pk.sax (24/11/10)

Argh... Shiver me timbers! My frekkin head. I really really thought everybody is not gonna bring IPAs and RISs and stick to the wheat beers. Sigh! Loved it all


----------



## HoppingMad (24/11/10)

Shuzzbutt.

I missed this thread by a day. Heard about it on the Melbourne Brewer Grapevine in a vague sense but the silly season has had its distractions.

Would like to support this event as I think it's a great idea. Will try and get my ducks in a row and get to the next Melbourne one.

Don't give up on us Taphouse! There is interest for this kind of event out there.

Hopper.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Don't give up on us Taphouse! There is interest for this kind of event out there.
> 
> Hopper.


There would have been 18 or 20 beers there last night, and a couple more people along as hangers-on.

The larger than expected turn up surprised the guy from Taphouse, so I am pretty sure they will be hosting it again come February next year.

Saying that, I can't see how it makes a whole lot of financial sense to the Taphouse people, tying up a couple of tables, even on a "quiet" Tuesday night with a bunch of people who are not actually paying for their beer? Maybe, they too, believe in Beer Karma (tm)? Was a good chance to try out the Jamieson's Black Beast, though.


----------



## seemax (24/11/10)

Was a great night , good mix of brewing experience, loads of brew banter and plenty of great beers.

Look forward to the next one, hopefully the function room is up and running by then especially if the crowd grows.

Keen to keep it open style, think that worked well... people might lose interest if they need to brew purposely for the night.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/10)

seemax said:


> Keen to keep it open style, think that worked well... people might lose interest if they need to brew purposely for the night.


I was thinking the opposite. 

As evidenced by the top 4 beers of the night being American style IPA's, there is a perception at the moment that good beer involves hops, hops and more hops. We seem to be where the US microbrew scene was a couple of years ago, with each brewer trying to crap more alpha's, more IBU's into their beers in an effort to "Out EXTREEEME" each other.

I think people should be free to bring whatever beer they want on the night, whether for feedback, for showing off, or just a desire to share. But the final 4 beers, which are voted to win the prize, should be judged against a pre-selected style.

Otherwise, I'm just going to brew another IPA...


----------



## pk.sax (24/11/10)

I can get quite honest feedback on my beer in club meetings, so it would be quite a waste of time for me to go there for feedback. Judging to a style is definitely required otherwise we might as well just rock up to drink beer and not contribute anything, which I think a few smart ppl did anyway.


----------



## oztapguy (24/11/10)

Hey all,

It was great to finally have a decent group of people turn up last night and save the Taphouse BrewShare in St Kilda (for the time being at least). Thanks for supporting us supporting the homebrew community. We hope you all enjoyed yourself enough to come to the future quarterly BrewShares and please help us spread the word to get even more people along. We have posted something about the St K BrewShare on the blog - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com. Darlo's will come soon.

To date, we have kept St Kilda's BrewShare as open class only as we had so few people attend and it would be silly to have two classes! In Darlo, we have so many people attend, people can brew to a style but there is also an open class. The prize, however, is only given to the winner of the chosen style.

If St Kilda can continue to attract more people, we could certainly do the two classes. The problem is we can't predict now how many people will turn up next time! 

To those who plan on attending the next St Kilda BrewShare in Feb, what are your thoughts? 

BTW, you are right that we make virtually no money from the night but we do like to encourage homebrewers as they may one day be commercially brewing the next great microbrew!


----------



## pk.sax (24/11/10)

If you announced an expected style now or soon, more serious brewers can plan and brew in time and in turn end up attending. I quite enjoyed it, but the competition part was rather pointless this time.


----------



## BrenosBrews (25/11/10)

My vote is for Belgian Ales for the next Brewshare. Perhaps email the previous attendees a Survey Monkey Poll?


----------



## oztapguy (25/11/10)

For the next Sydney BrewShare they have decided to keep it all open class for the first time. The reason given by Dave Gumm (or Dave's Home Brew shop) is:


_Yeast gets stressed when it gets too hot and can throw some horrible flavours into your beer if it is fermented at high temps, (over 26 for ales, 17 for lagers). As most of the guys, especially the newer brewers, dont have very much by the way of temperature control I thought that by giving them a chance to grab a beer from the garage we would get a better quality beer on the night._

So perhaps an open class is the way to go in St K too, at least for the Feb BrewShare? Comments?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (25/11/10)

oztapguy said:


> For the next Sydney BrewShare they have decided to keep it all open class for the first time. The reason given by Dave Gumm (or Dave's Home Brew shop) is:
> 
> 
> _Yeast gets stressed when it gets too hot and can throw some horrible flavours into your beer if it is fermented at high temps, (over 26 for ales, 17 for lagers). As most of the guys, especially the newer brewers, dont have very much by the way of temperature control I thought that by giving them a chance to grab a beer from the garage we would get a better quality beer on the night._
> ...


I was surprised at the time with the decision for a "style free" night at the February Darlo event. But after hearing Daves logic it makes good sense, of the brewers I have spoken to at past events those with temperature controlled fermentation environments are definitely a small minority of the attendees.


----------



## HoppingMad (25/11/10)

Didn't attend the Melbourne one but my thoughts would be to definately keep it open due to the timing of it.

Summer is a busy time for many of us in terms of getting into the brewshed to knock up a beer (most of us are socialising and drinking the stuff rather than making it), so given that you need people turning up and sharing it makes sense to keep it open so people can grab something from their existing summer stockpile.

In terms of feedback on your beer (and whether or not brewshare feedback is worthwhile), I think regardless of whether it is at club or brewshare any feedback is a good thing and can help you make better batches of beer. I take my beers not only to club meetings but also hand some to work colleagues and non-brewers as it gives you a perspective on what brewers and non-brewers enjoy drinking and what freaks them out (sometimes that can be the fun part ). For those not looking for feedback I think the Voucher prize is a real grab to get people interested - particularly for many of the Club Brewers who talked about this event a week or so back and thought it was worth going to. 

Hopper.


----------



## pk.sax (25/11/10)

Here is the issue with open style, as said above by someone much more exp'd, unless you like brewing hoppy IPAs the voucher prize is useless for you. It's quite a lot of fun being open style, but you pay a little to go there even before you buy a drink and the number of get togehers, swap meets, club nights and meetings that go on anyway means that some ppl that don't really come talk here don't bother turning up to events like this just because it's no different and you pay to just come. It's a bit silly. Even me with no fridge can keep temp control with some effort.

Thing is, if the local is expecting a bigger crowd, you need to attract more than just hopheads. This time it was emails to all brew clubs that got the crowd happening. Would be better if people actually want to come because they planned their brew in advance for the event rather than be reminded and called out to come. Open style is just not a clear target, if I haven't made something for the day in advance then I have no special motivation to come. Lazy n busy factor n all.... Maybe just set 2 categories as low alc and high alc instead of open style. Much fairer competition and some target to brew to. Well, Sydney seems to have done pretty well so far with set styles.


----------



## Quintrex (25/11/10)

oztapguy said:


> For the next Sydney BrewShare they have decided to keep it all open class for the first time. The reason given by Dave Gumm (or Dave's Home Brew shop) is:
> 
> 
> _Yeast gets stressed when it gets too hot and can throw some horrible flavours into your beer if it is fermented at high temps, (over 26 for ales, 17 for lagers). As most of the guys, especially the newer brewers, dont have very much by the way of temperature control I thought that by giving them a chance to grab a beer from the garage we would get a better quality beer on the night._
> ...



Go belgian!!!!

If you are running with the temp theory than these are a style that can deal with warmer temperatures better than many other beers. It's still a pretty varied class of beers though., so shouldn't limit people too much.


----------



## oztapguy (25/11/10)

Darlo BrewShare report and photos have just been posted..

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/ 

Both Sydney and Melbourne BrewShares will be held on Tuesday Feb 22 next year..


----------



## Josh (14/2/11)

oztapguy said:


> Both Sydney and Melbourne BrewShares will be held on Tuesday Feb 22 next year..



Is there a page I can enter for the next brewshare? I always seem to have trouble finding it.


----------



## Josh (14/2/11)

Josh said:


> Is there a page I can enter for the next brewshare? I always seem to have trouble finding it.


Found it...

Taphouse Website
Main Menu>Event Diary>Brewshare Homebrewer Night


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/11)

Anybody else going along to St Kilda Brewshare tomorrow night?

About to book my ticket online.


----------



## samhaldane (21/2/11)

Josh said:


> Found it...
> 
> Taphouse Website
> Main Menu>Event Diary>Brewshare Homebrewer Night



Is there a survey about the beer we are taking that we need to fill out in addition to the booking form this time does anyone know?


----------



## DU99 (21/2/11)

depends if anyone got enough left from beerfest...


----------



## oztapguy (21/2/11)

Due to a continuing lack of interest, we have cancelled tomorrow night's BrewShare night in St Kilda. There will be no St Kilda BrewShare nights in the forseeable future. 

We remain keen to support the Melbourne homebrew scene but clearly BrewShare isn't resonating. If, for instance, some enterprising person wants to establish a new homebrew club in our area, we'd be happy to discuss the Taphouse being the "home ground". 

A tremendous thanks for John Preston at Grain & Grape for their support and the $100 gift vouchers they offered for each BrewShare.

Steve


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/11)

oztapguy said:


> Due to a continuing lack of interest, we have cancelled tomorrow night's BrewShare night in St Kilda. There will be no St Kilda BrewShare nights in the forseeable future.
> 
> We remain keen to support the Melbourne homebrew scene but clearly BrewShare isn't resonating. If, for instance, some enterprising person wants to establish a new homebrew club in our area, we'd be happy to discuss the Taphouse being the "home ground".
> 
> ...


A shame that you've decided to close it down. There were 18 brewers at the previous one, so not sure you can call it a continuing lack of interest.

I was all keen to come along tomorrow night (see my previous post from this morning) and had a kick-ass IIPA ready to take that shiny $100 voucher. My victory will now only live on in my imagination.

Thanks for the previous BrewShare sessions, and we (I, at least) appreciate your support, given it doesn't make a whole lot of commercial sense for you to support a past-time that actively detracts from your revenue through the door.


----------



## Wonderwoman (21/2/11)

oztapguy said:


> Due to a continuing lack of interest, we have cancelled tomorrow night's BrewShare night in St Kilda. There will be no St Kilda BrewShare nights in the forseeable future.
> 
> We remain keen to support the Melbourne homebrew scene but clearly BrewShare isn't resonating. If, for instance, some enterprising person wants to establish a new homebrew club in our area, we'd be happy to discuss the Taphouse being the "home ground".
> 
> ...



I know you've had this problem a few times, so I can understand that it must be frustrating for you guys, but can I suggest that this months brewshare had little interest simply because of bad timing... With beerfest on this weekend just gone, most keen brewers have probably already used up their 'leave passes' (and perhaps need a liver cleanse). There's also a BJCP course running tomorrow night that quite a few homebrewers are attending (inlcuding me).

I really enjoyed the brewshare night that I attended, so I do hope this isn't the end for them!


----------



## Wolfy (21/2/11)

oztapguy said:


> Due to a continuing lack of interest, we have cancelled tomorrow night's BrewShare night in St Kilda. There will be no St Kilda BrewShare nights in the forseeable future.


Thanks for trying Steve. I posted comments earlier in this thread so no need to again.

Rather than a new home brew club, why not contact and arrange something with the existing clubs?
A club meeting at your venue, a club beer tasting night, a small mini club or intra-club comp, all sorts of ideas would be possible, and I'm certain that many club members would welcome the chance to sample your wide range of beers.


----------



## oztapguy (21/2/11)

Just a quick one:

BrewShare is still on in Darlo and the next one is tomorrow (Tues) night. 18 have booked in so far so please rally the troops and let's get a big gang together for it! Paul (Vene Manager) will be emailing out the form to fill in ASAP.

Steve


----------



## kevin_smevin (21/2/11)

oztapguy said:


> Just a quick one:
> 
> BrewShare is still on in Darlo and the next one is tomorrow (Tues) night. 18 have booked in so far so please rally the troops and let's get a big gang together for it! Paul (Vene Manager) will be emailing out the form to fill in ASAP.
> 
> Steve



I have only just seen that there was supposed to be a brewshare night on. I love this night and would loved to have shown up. I'm on the mailing list for the taphouse blog and i regularly frequent this forum and this is the first i have heard about it. Maybe more frequent or more reliable reminders would have worked. By the looks of it, prior to today, there was basically no other posts about this since the previous one.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/11)

yum yum yum said:


> I have only just seen that there was supposed to be a brewshare night on. I love this night and would loved to have shown up. I'm on the mailing list for the taphouse blog and i regularly frequent this forum and this is the first i have heard about it. Maybe more frequent or more reliable reminders would have worked. By the looks of it, prior to today, there was basically no other posts about this since the previous one.


Agreed, but I imagine Steve and the guys are probably a little too busy running a (pretty successful) business to be hanging around on homebrew forums too often.

My biggest issue is: I *had* a leave pass booked in for the night. Now I have no excuse but to stay home on a Tuesday night, with my wife and kids, sober


----------



## Wonderwoman (21/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Agreed, but I imagine Steve and the guys are probably a little too busy running a (pretty successful) business to be hanging around on homebrew forums too often.
> 
> My biggest issue is: I *had* a leave pass booked in for the night. Now I have no excuse but to stay home on a Tuesday night, with my wife and kids, sober




don't tell your wife and come to the belgian beer cafe for some beers before the BJCP course starts


----------



## Wolfy (21/2/11)

yum yum yum said:


> I have only just seen that there was supposed to be a brewshare night on. I love this night and would loved to have shown up. I'm on the mailing list for the taphouse blog and i regularly frequent this forum and this is the first i have heard about it. Maybe more frequent or more reliable reminders would have worked. By the looks of it, prior to today, there was basically no other posts about this since the previous one.


I said all that months ago (in this thread) and in person at the Brewshare night, never happened and now they are gone, so not much point worrying about it.


----------



## oztapguy (25/2/11)

I've just posted the report and photos from last Tuesday's Taphouse BrewShare in Darlo on our blog - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2011/...ubles-some.html

The next Darlo BrewShare is on Tuesday 24th May with the chosen beer style as ' Belgian Ales' although, as usual, there will be an open class too!


----------



## Golani51 (27/2/11)

BrenosBrews said:


> As I told you the other night I missed the earlier date and have NO homebrew at all Very sad indeed.
> If my APA was remotely ready I'd bring it along, but you can't rush a good thing.
> 
> I know it's minimal & it includes pizza but maybe the $10 your charging this time put people off? Maybe keep it free and let those who want to eat do so on their own accord?
> ...



I am sorry Melbourne's didnt go ahead. I went there the next day to Have a Murray Imperious (yummo). I dont think the $10 is a big deal, especially considering that we are taking up table space and they are ultimately losing cash on us. $10 on homebrewing is nothing, so it is the least we can do for them.

R


----------



## oztapguy (28/3/11)

As per some people's request, this is a reminder about the Darlo Taphouse BrewShare is on 24th May with the chosen beer style as ' Belgian Ales'. $10 will get you a ticket and you book on our website's Event Diary at www.thelocal.com.au/SYD.


----------



## Golani51 (28/3/11)

Can I suggest that someone who usually goes to the brewshare/Local take responsibility for trying to keep us up to date, remind re: the nights etc. I am happy to do it, as I I have only been to one and absolutely loved it. Anyone interested in it?


----------



## Golani51 (28/3/11)

Can I suggest that someone who usually goes to the brewshare/Local take responsibility for trying to keep us up to date, remind re: the nights etc. I am happy to do it, as I I have only been to one and absolutely loved it. Anyone interested in it?


----------



## Wolfy (28/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> as I I have only been to one and absolutely loved it. Anyone interested in it?


If you are in Melbourne - which is what I thought - there will not be any more here ... just the Sydney ones where the marketing is obviously better.


----------



## Phoney (28/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> If you are in Melbourne - which is what I thought - there will not be any more here ... just the Sydney ones where the marketing is obviously better.



To be fair, I dont think the marketing is all that great in Sydney either. I didnt know about the one just past in Feb, other than from the announcement made at the end of the December night, which was a) after trying about 15 different beers and B) 3 months ago, so i'd completely forgotten which date it was. I tried looking for news on their blog, AHB and asking the barmen in the pub itself and he wasnt sure either.

Anyway, it's marked in my calendar now


----------



## Golani51 (28/3/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> To be fair, I dont think the marketing is all that great in Sydney either. I didnt know about the one just past in Feb, other than from the announcement made at the end of the December night, which was a) after trying about 15 different beers and B) 3 months ago, so i'd completely forgotten which date it was. I tried looking for news on their blog, AHB and asking the barmen in the pub itself and he wasnt sure either.
> 
> Anyway, it's marked in my calendar now



I spoke to one of the guys from the pub on the day and he said it was cancelled because almost no-one registered. I really want to give it another go. I had three other guys- non brewers- who wanted to come too. Can we try to make a serious attempt in May?

Who is willing to come?

R


----------



## Golani51 (28/3/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> To be fair, I dont think the marketing is all that great in Sydney either. I didnt know about the one just past in Feb, other than from the announcement made at the end of the December night, which was a) after trying about 15 different beers and B) 3 months ago, so i'd completely forgotten which date it was. I tried looking for news on their blog, AHB and asking the barmen in the pub itself and he wasnt sure either.
> 
> Anyway, it's marked in my calendar now



I spoke to one of the guys from the pub on the day and he said it was cancelled because almost no-one registered. I really want to give it another go. I had three other guys- non brewers- who wanted to come too. Can we try to make a serious attempt in May?

Who is willing to come?

R


----------



## Wolfy (28/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> Who is willing to come?


No body, because other than a post here once every 3 months and something vague and impossible to find information on their website, there is no advertising, promotion or notice to all those home brewers who may otherwise be interested. It's even too hard for them to send an email out to the people who have participated in the past to invite or notify them of future events.

If you like the concept of the BrewShare night, join one of the Home Brew clubs in Melbourne and share that experience on a monthly basis - the MB meeting is on this Wed, if it's not too far for you to go you should come and have a look.


----------



## oztapguy (28/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> No body, because other than a post here once every 3 months and something vague and impossible to find information on their website, there is no advertising, promotion or notice to all those home brewers who may otherwise be interested. It's even too hard for them to send an email out to the people who have participated in the past to invite or notify them of future events.
> 
> If you like the concept of the BrewShare night, join one of the Home Brew clubs in Melbourne and share that experience on a monthly basis - the MB meeting is on this Wed, if it's not too far for you to go you should come and have a look.




A little unfair me thinks.

- We promoted every BrewShare for both venues on AHB and did send out some reminders. Can't people put the date in their diaries?
- We listed BrewShares in our website Event Diaries
- a search on our blog under BrewShare gives plenty of BrewShare news - http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/search?q=brewshare
- We had several promotional posters on the walls of both venues
- I personally emailed (and, in some cases, called) all Victorian homebrew clubs asking them to help promote the BrewShare night
- I asked sponsor Grain & Grape to email its subscribers 

With lesser effort in in Darlo, we regularly get a fantastic turnout (30-60 people). In St Kilda, despite the above, the best number we ever got was about 13 with one night cancelled after just a single booking and the other two nights getting less than 10 people.

While we get very little from it, we are always keen to support the homebrewing community (we've also organised Oz homebrewer of the year to brew a beer at Mountain Goat for The Taphouses two years in a row) but for some reason the Melbourne homebrewing community isn't nearly as interested as the Sydney crew. 

When cancelling BrewShare in Melb, I also offered the Taphouse as the future home for a (possibly new) homebrew club based in the inner city..

I'm not sure you can fairly accuse us of not trying to make St K BrewShare work..


----------



## Wolfy (29/3/11)

I was simply saying the marketing/notification for the St K BrewShare nights didn't work, which is not unfair when it's based on evidence throughout this thread and that St K events have been canceled. None of the items you listed worked in Melbourne.

It was a cool idea, you should be commended for the concept, effort and for offering your premises for other things related to beer and home brewing.

I did attend a BrewShare night in St K - and was laughed at after suggesting that stuff on your blog difficult to find, that I have no interest in FaceBook and now you have my email address you could send future event details. I would have participated in more St K BrewShare nights, IF you were able to communicate details (date/beer style) with enough time to participate with a suitable beer - but that didn't happen in the past.

The advanced monthly notice for the Syd BrewShare night (and what beer will be featured) is GREAT and should encourage participation.

A weekly/monthly posting here with details of of other events and what beers you currently have on tap may also encourage more people to visit in the future.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (29/3/11)

Axe-ing Melb is a shame...

I only found out about it recently, and at the time had no beer to submit. 

Tis a pity, coz I got shit loads of beer now!


----------



## kevin_smevin (29/3/11)

I have to agree that all of the methods used to let Melbourne based homebrewers know about the event didn't work, or at least didn't filter through to me. I loved this event and went a couple of times and would have went to them all if i knew when they were on. Problem is i would only hear about them a couple of days before they happened because someone would pipe up on this thread and say who's going - In my opinion, this thread could have been used much better by letting people know every couple of weeks about the upcoming event.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/3/11)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Axe-ing Melb is a shame...
> 
> I only found out about it recently, and at the time had no beer to submit.
> 
> Tis a pity, coz I got shit loads of beer now!






yum yum yum said:


> I have to agree that all of the methods used to let Melbourne based homebrewers know about the event didn't work, or at least didn't filter through to me. I loved this event and went a couple of times and would have went to them all if i knew when they were on. Problem is i would only hear about them a couple of days before they happened because someone would pipe up on this thread and say who's going - In my opinion, this thread could have been used much better by letting people know every couple of weeks about the upcoming event.


I agree, and the night I went (where, btw, there were 16 entrants, and a couple of other hangers-on) was a great night.

But the fact is, it doesn't make Steve any money, and at the end of the day, he is running a business. He has to pay rent, has to pay wages, has to pay electricity, even if two of his tables are full of non-paying customers. So expecting somebody from the Taphouse to sacrifice even further time and effort on active promotion is a bit unfair.

Rather than whinging about it, we need somebody passionate about the Brewshare nights to step up, gather enough commitment from people on this forum, and convince Steve that St. Kilda Brewshare is worth reconsidering.

(And no, I'm not that person)


----------



## DU99 (29/3/11)

sometimes timing can be an issue,weeknight's can be bad for some,club/state comp's also can be an issue..also the booze bus might be an issue,not saying drink/drive..not making excuses for anyone but have to consider those issue's..


----------



## Leigh (29/3/11)

oztapguy said:


> A little unfair me thinks.
> 
> - We promoted every BrewShare for both venues on AHB and did send out some reminders. Can't people put the date in their diaries?
> - We listed BrewShares in our website Event Diaries
> ...



Putting up one post a few days/weeks before an event is hardly "promoting on AHB". Have a look at the swap days we organise for ourselves, months in advance and the thread is added to on a regular basis...by the organiser if it goes a bit stale!

For an outsider (like we all are), your blog is next to useless...but keep up with the "we can find everything" line...I can find everything in my study, but I challenge anybody to find anything in here lmao...

At Melbourne Brewers, we have monthly meetings, the only time brewshare is mentioned at a meeting is 1 week before your brewshare, hardly enough time to brew and lock in the date. You should be spruiking each club on a monthly basis to keep it at the front of the mind of those who speak each month.

I commend the concept, and intended to get along to an event, but was put off by the half attempt and the lack of a proper response to peoples concerns/constructive criticism who did attend. Wolfy is a well respected brewer, you shrug off his comments and you shrug off dozens of potential attendees!

To other Melbourne based brewers, I think at this time your best bet is to get along to one of the homebrew clubs. beers can be shared, feedback and comments garnered and a good time had by all...


----------



## oztapguy (29/3/11)

Leigh said:


> Putting up one post a few days/weeks before an event is hardly "promoting on AHB". Have a look at the swap days we organise for ourselves, months in advance and the thread is added to on a regular basis...by the organiser if it goes a bit stale!
> 
> For an outsider (like we all are), your blog is next to useless...but keep up with the "we can find everything" line...I can find everything in my study, but I challenge anybody to find anything in here lmao...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments Leigh. We run almost 100 beer events a year and can't afford to be posting or emailing out reminders as often as you suggest for a single event. That's all I would be doing! For the reasons you give, homebrew clubs were emailed a couple of months before BrewShare so I'm not sure why they didn't alert people earlier. Many clubs didn't respond at all. 

I'm also not shrugging off anyone's comments. We have a long history of encouraging good and bad feedback and acting on it where possible/appropriate. I am not sure what you refer to re a "lack of a proper response to peoples concerns/constructive criticism who did attend". 

Re our blog, the search field is easy to use. Our website also has an Event Diary with our events listed.

All the above isn't meant to offend anyone. It's just interesting to me that with less reminders etc, Darlo BrewShare has always had considerably better turnout. It is possible that the Sydney homebrew scene is simply more centralised to the city than Melbourne. Nothing wrong with that but we are always willing to support the inner Melbourne homebrew scene if there is ever genuine interest there.

We only ever wanted to show some support and provide a venue to meet..


----------



## Josh (29/3/11)

oztapguy said:


> Thanks for your comments Leigh. We run almost 100 beer events a year and can't afford to be posting or emailing out reminders as often as you suggest for a single event. That's all I would be doing! For the reasons you give, homebrew clubs were emailed a couple of months before BrewShare so I'm not sure why they didn't alert people earlier. Many clubs didn't respond at all.
> 
> I'm also not shrugging off anyone's comments. We have a long history of encouraging good and bad feedback and acting on it where possible/appropriate. I am not sure what you refer to re a "lack of a proper response to peoples concerns/constructive criticism who did attend".
> 
> ...



Having seen the organisation of some of the Melbourne Homebrew Clubs at ANHC, I'd say Melbourne brewers simply don't need a night like this as much as Sydney brewers. The Melbourne clubs seem more organised in terms of meetings and comps, save for ESB and HBG both of which run pretty big annual competitions.

As long as Darlo Brewshare keeps running, I'll keep supporting it.


----------



## HoppingMad (29/3/11)

Josh said:


> Having seen the organisation of some of the Melbourne Homebrew Clubs at ANHC, I'd say Melbourne brewers simply don't need a night like this as much as Sydney brewers. The Melbourne clubs seem more organised in terms of meetings and comps, save for ESB and HBG both of which run pretty big annual competitions.
> 
> As long as Darlo Brewshare keeps running, I'll keep supporting it.



Agree with Josh's sentiments here. Melbourne is spoilt for choice with plenty of brewing clubs (where we do swap/discuss brews regularly) and other homebrew events on (ie. Belgian Beerfest at Coldstream & British Ale Comp at Oscars are coming up people! B) ). As Josh points out The Darlo event fills a vacuum up there from conversations I've had with many homebrewers in my club, at ANHC and elsewhere, and I hope it continues for them - the lucky buggers get a chance to have a crack at those prize vouchers - and I'm jealous as hell I won't be able to! (do you accept mailed entries? haha)

Jokes aside, on the notification thing I do agree with Wolfy & Leigh somewhat - if the event doesn't appear in the recent post list on AHB it is off the radar for most readers. I only found out this thing is no longer thanks to it hitting the recent posts list today!

Over summer I posted that I was interested in coming to the Melbourne event and was serious about it, but judging at Beerfest posed a problem that others pointed out. You only get so many leave passes from partners and family. 

Shame the Melbourne one has run its course. Oh well. Thanks to the Taphouse for giving it a go.

Hopper.


----------



## oztapguy (29/3/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Agree with Josh's sentiments here. Melbourne is spoilt for choice with plenty of brewing clubs (where we do swap/discuss brews regularly) and other homebrew events on (ie. Belgian Beerfest at Coldstream & British Ale Comp at Oscars are coming up people! B) ). As Josh points out The Darlo event fills a vacuum up there from conversations I've had with many homebrewers in my club, at ANHC and elsewhere, and I hope it continues for them - the lucky buggers get a chance to have a crack at those prize vouchers - and I'm jealous as hell I won't be able to! (do you accept mailed entries? haha)
> 
> Jokes aside, on the notification thing I do agree with Wolfy & Leigh somewhat - if the event doesn't appear in the recent post list on AHB it is off the radar for most readers. I only found out this thing is no longer thanks to it hitting the recent posts list today!
> 
> ...



Cheers Hopper. We would always look at doing something again if there was interest from 20+ people each quarter..


----------



## Golani51 (29/3/11)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Axe-ing Melb is a shame...
> 
> I only found out about it recently, and at the time had no beer to submit.
> 
> Tis a pity, coz I got shit loads of beer now!



Can I help you with your excess supplies?? A swap in a week or two?


----------



## Golani51 (30/3/11)

I have only been to one Brewshare and absolutely loved it. I also think that the Taphouse is an absolutely rocking place with the nicest employees. I have no affiliation with the Taphouse. I felt that it had a great atmosphere for the Brewshare.

Oztap (I forgot your name but we met at the micro expo at Fed Square and had a chat about the Brewshare):
Firstly, thanks for all your efforts, and I'll be more than happy to help push the Brewshare or something similar. 
Secondly, It was a pleasure to meet you all. 
Thirdly, and finally (and this is only a suggestion), if the brewshare isn't working, I think we could attract a good group, if we had WEEKLY tastings of your entire range (especially Imperious and Sparticus). Remember this is only a suggestion 

In all seriousness, I have only had great times there and would be sorry if it is over.

Reuven


----------



## StraussyStrauss (30/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> Can I help you with your excess supplies?? A swap in a week or two?



Don't worry Golani, I have just a thirsty group of friends that will bust up my cupboard of brew. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Golani51 (30/3/11)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Don't worry Golani, I have just a thirsty group of friends that will bust up my cupboard of brew. :icon_cheers:



I really don't mind....and I won't even act like I am your friend just to get some free brews.....really, it is nothing.


----------



## ploto (14/4/11)

oztapguy said:


> The next Darlo BrewShare is on Tuesday 24th May with the chosen beer style as ' Belgian Ales' although, as usual, there will be an open class too!



not that I need an excuse to go to the pub, but I do have a few questions.

Is this one still going ahead?

when is the registration cut off?

can I book & pay in advance at the pub?

how many bottles should I bring?

will I be laughed out when you find out it's made from kits & bits?

anything else I should be asking?


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (14/4/11)

Is this one still going ahead? - As far as I know

when is the registration cut off? - Normally the morning of the event

can I book & pay in advance at the pub? - Not sure about doing it in person, if you go to the site you will find Brewshare in the events section and you can just book and pay from there.

how many bottles should I bring? I normally take around 5 longnecks, if your beer is good makes it to the finals etc you need more to hand.

will I be laughed out when you find out it's made from kits & bits? Nope, Brewshare attracts brewers of all sorts of experience levels, last one I went to a guy brought along his very first brew. Lot of people there brew kits.

anything else I should be asking? Not that I can think of its a pretty informal night just turn up, enjoy tasting other brewers beer at talk shop.


----------



## mikem108 (14/4/11)

+1 Josh's comment, I just wish I could go, but usually work commitments etc.. blah blah


----------



## oztapguy (6/5/11)

Another reminder about the Darlo BrewShare on May 24th. Style (as voted last time) is Belgian Ales but, as usual, you can bring along anything!

Homebrewers of all standards are welcome as are non-homebrewers who wants to try the homebrews of others. The cost of the night is just $10 and you must prebook here. Those bringing beers will be emailed a form to provide info about the beer which is then handed around on the night.

$100 Dave's Home Brew prizes to be won!

While we sometimes tweak things based on the number of people turning up, here's how BrewShares usually run.

And the report and photos from the last session here


----------



## [email protected] (6/5/11)

oztapguy said:


> Another reminder about the Darlo BrewShare on May 24th. Style (as voted last time) is Belgian Ales but, as usual, you can bring along anything!
> 
> Homebrewers of all standards are welcome as are non-homebrewers who wants to try the homebrews of others. The cost of the night is just $10 and you must prebook here. Those bringing beers will be emailed a form to provide info about the beer which is then handed around on the night.
> 
> ...




My belgium was just brewed yesterday, going to be very very young, but I think it should just scrape through in time. Otherwise I'll put in my Osama Bin Lager


----------



## oztapguy (4/7/11)

Some people have asked for reminders posted here about the next BrewShare. Well here's the poster.. 

The Beer Style is "Anything Black" although there will be an open class as normal!

Hope to see y'all there..


----------

